# Align from Procter and Gamble



## 19927

I just ordered this probiotic--the one that's being widely discussed in the "IBS News and Research" section, and is being reported as successful in the GI conference in Hawaii this week.I have not yet received it; i ordered it here: http://www.bifantis.com/find.shtmHas anyone tried it? I'd like to get some feedback.*Moderator's note:* Visit the website http://www.aligngi.com for more information about this product.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Haven't tried it yet, but last time I saw Dr. Drossman we talked about it and it sounded like there was reason to believe it might be a good product for some people.K.


----------



## 15778

Excellent find wornout. I was going to ask my GI where I could find a trusted source for the newly investigated probiotics, and behold my beloved (and behated) maker of Asacol has found a new way to get money out of my pocket. Ah the joys of a love-hate relationship.Please keep us informed as to your progress, and any impressions about the product. I certainly am very interested in your evaluation.


----------



## 15778

Here's the FDA docket of filings by Proctor & Gamble for the probiotic:FDA: P&G Dietary Ingredient Bifantis(tm) DocketIt's only been available for 4 months or so. Everything seems legit, so I'm going to order it too and see how it goes.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

You might want to read this follow-up news article about this:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=55022Jeff


----------



## 15778

Thanks Jeff! I've been keeping an eye on your posts at the IBD News section for 35624:Bifidobacterium infantis 35624News certainly seems to be coming fast about this probiotic, even if some of the buzz is sponsored by the manufacturer.







The language of the "MedPage Today Action Point" strikes me as odd: "...it is not approved by the FDA and the clinical trials to establish its efficacy for IBS are ongoing." Does that imply that if efficacy for IBS is established this probiotic may be turned into a "drug" regulated by the FDA, instead of an "ingredient" available OTC?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

The FDA has a category called "Medical Food". I'm not sure, but believe the classification of a medical food is tied to a condition. I think that is what was implied in that article.Jeff


----------



## cat crazy

> quote:Originally posted by wornout:I just ordered this probiotic--the one that's being widely discussed in the "IBS News and Research" section, and is being reported as successful in the GI conference in Hawaii this week.I have not yet received it; i ordered it here:http://www.bifantis.com/find.shtmlHas anyone tried it? I'd like to get some feedback.


Wornout did you receive this product and have you tried it yet? Please post your results, I am curious to find out if this works and also interested in ordering it.


----------



## 15778

Thanks for the reply Jeff!I am still waiting for my shipment.I actually like the idea of waiting for the product, because probiotics are perishable. I hope that they ship it out as soon as they have a new batch ready. I plan to store it in the fridge, in case that helps any. I always wonder if probiotics at drug stores are less effective for the time they've been on the shelf.


----------



## Catalina

Has anyone heard if there are any problems with taking this product when you are also taking some prescription drugs?


----------



## 19927

I still don't have it yet. I ordered it on the first, or maybe Oct. 31. I got a "we just shipped your order" message on the ninth. On the 10th, my credit card was charged. I guess it should be here any day.I'll update on my condition when i get it. I don't have my hopes up, since i had my hopes up for Cipro and then for Rifaximin, which both did nothing for me. Also, Jeff posted an update on the Bifantis study that suggested that straining and incresed alcohol intake are significant indicators of treatment failure. I don't know exactly what that means, but I like to drink.


----------



## 15778

I ordered on the 3rd, and got a order shipped notice on the 10th. Nothing in the mail today for Veteran's Day.I'm on the exact opposite side of the indicators. I've never drank a day in my life, and D flys out of my butt on it's own propelled by colon spasms.







The only straining is from trying to keep it in.







I assume that the study asked the participants to describe their condition on a standardized questionaire before the therapy began. After the study was over they go back and see if there was anything in common between those that it helped, and those that it didn't, and these wierd things were the most notable differences that were similar to the groups.Catalina, there should be no unusual problems between the ingredients in this product and prescription medication. This is just freeze dried bacteria in a typical colored medicine capsule with the usual fillers. The stated ingredients aren't anything unsual that you wouldn't find in other medication and considered by the FDA to be "neutral":Bifidobacterium infantis 35624microcystalline cellulosehydroxypropylmethylcellulose capsule USP grademagnesium stearatesugarsodium caseinatesodium citrate dihydratepropyl gallateFD&C blue #2Contains milk and soy ingredients.Lactose free.I'll keep this tread updated too, so hopefully between the two of us we can have a complementary set of observations.I also don't have high hopes for this as a micracle cure. In fact, I seriously doubt just this one thing could make a huge difference. But I do think it is a part of a broad improvement in my intestinal health.


----------



## 21078

Funny Gutz and Wornout,Hi! I also feel like both of your screen names rolled into one. I'm excited by the reports, but also trying to be realistic about my expectations for this probiotic. I would be overjoyed if things just improved!BTW, Funny G, it says on the Align website to store this at room temperature. Dave


----------



## 19927

I got it today--fourteen days after i ordered it. I'll post again in a week or so, describing my symptoms. If there are any outstanding symptoms, i'll post earlier.


----------



## 15778

Thanks for catching that storage info NoGo/GoGo!


----------



## CinNJ

Mine came today too - hope they work. My first impression is that they keep falling out so I have to sit on my side until they are absorbed. JUST KIDDING!


----------



## 15778

Every time I eat something I say "I should complain to the grocery store. I paid good money for this food and it won't stay inside me!"That joke also works for people with pets. "I paid good money for this dog food and it just ends up in a pile on my backyard."


----------



## DireWeeYah

I just received my two "bottles" today. They got here quicker then the online store said it would. Here are some pictures of the pretty but wasteful packaging. Comes with a guide and a day by day progress tracker (diary/calendar).-John


----------



## DireWeeYah




----------



## SpAsMaN*

First impression?


----------



## DireWeeYah

I'll give a progress report periodically, only been two days so far.


----------



## SpAsMaN*




----------



## SteveE

Just wanted to chime-in here and say I started taking the stuff 3 days ago. Not much to report yet. It certainly doesn't have any negative side-effects that I can detect.I'll let you know more when I do...


----------



## 15778

Day 5 for me here. *swallows the 5th pill* Nothing much to report. No terrible side effects, and no hand-of-god miracles.I'm doing a combo with Acidophilus, Digestive Advantage IBD, and Align, spread throughout the day. It's not the best way to scientifically study the sole effects of Bifantis, but I just want to feel better.


----------



## 20620

I started taking Align about a week ago and can report some good news. For the first four days I was sticking with imodium, but when the weekend came I stopped the imodium and didn't have any problems. In fact, my stomach felt so normal that I didn't even notice it at all - which is only weird because its been a long time that I've had that feeling (or lack thereof).Went to work on Monday, ate at some restaurants that usually upset the stomach and had no problems. So thus far I am cautiously optomistic. It has only been six or seven days.I think I may be noticing that I am more thirsty than normal. Also, though D is apparently gone, now I am closer to C. No pain or anything like that, but I'm only going to the bathroom in the morning and it a bit of struggle to get everything out. Well, I'd rather that than urgency...but we'll see if things adjust as my system gets used to the stuff.In general I feel much better, and so much so that I am already walking out of the house without taking the stuff, and only when I'm halfway to the car remember and have to run back.Also curious about the interaction of Align and alcohol. Will have to test this in the future.s.


----------



## Catalina

Is this Align sold in stores, or does it have to be ordered?


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Not in store.Align.com


----------



## MARK6331

Stomachio I'm glad everthing is going well so far, My order has been shipped but I have not recieved it yet, I have tried probiotics at my health food store but I believe it's a different strain than what I had before,please keep me inform on your progress. ThanksMark


----------



## 19927

Today is my tenth day on Align. I had three or four good days starting on about the fourth day, the improvement being a diminished amount of gas and bloating. But yesterday, I had gut pain all day which culminated in D in the evening. So, itâ€™s a wash, so far.


----------



## gilly

Has anyone from outside the U.S had this product sent to them from this website or phone number? thanks gilly


----------



## 15778

I have been seeing some changes during the last few days, but I won't jump to the conclusion that they are soley the result of my probiotic concotion. I want to see the changes persist and hopefully improve how I feel. In the spirit of that I've decided to continue my probiotic supplementation for a minimum of 3 months, and even try some VSL#3 in the mix.There is one difference I think is due to the probiotics. Things are a bit smellier than usual, if you get my meaning.







Specific observations follow for those that are interested.







My cramps are still around and as urgent and painful as ever, but my residual pain level is a bit better. I'm going to the bathroom almost as much, but I was doing well on that front since I just got over an IBD flair from October. I may have less urgency first thing in the morning, but I'm not entirely sure if that was a Thanksgiving Day fluke.







Movements seems to be more productive, less liquid. And I'm passing more gas, I almost want to say a lot more.The changes so far aren't all that helpful (if they are even attributable to the probiotics) but they could be a stepping stone to better health overall, so I have no problem sticking with it.


----------



## MARK6331

I just got my Align yesterday, I will stay on my medicene for D for one full week then go off it. I'm hopeful. I've tried other strains of probiotics before and have had no luck. But the testing they done on this strain seems to have good results.


----------



## 16647

I have been taking align for three weeks now. I have IBS with constipation switching to loose stools. I can let you know this has been a wonderful three weeks. I feel like a normal person, its something I will not go without.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Do you have incomplete evacuation and trapped gas?Why is it your first post?You didn't was enough sick to post before?


----------



## 19927

Good question, Spas. I'm sure this last poster really has IBS, but i'm also sure Proctor and Gamble's marketing team has people whose job it is to post positive statements about new products on bulletin boards like this.


----------



## MARK6331

You guys have to much time on your hands!


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have incomplete evacuation and trapped gas?Why is it your first post?You didn't was enough sick to post before?


This is my first post because I just found this site today. Maybe it will be my last thanks for the support.


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by wornout:Good question, Spas. I'm sure this last poster really has IBS, but i'm also sure Proctor and Gamble's marketing team has people whose job it is to post positive statements about new products on bulletin boards like this.


 You know it took them five years (probably more then that five i can associate) and many visits to the doctors with complaints of pain and constipation/diarrhea/bloating/gas, etc. and many doctors looking at me like I was crazy. I work for no one and was excited to find a support site to talk to other people with the same problem and excited that something worked for me and provided 75% relief from my symptoms. but at the same time now I wonder if I really have found a group that I want to be part of. Thanks for the support and sharing my excitement on finding some relief.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Why are you angry?I just want to learn from you.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

There is no need to be _susceptible_ here.


----------



## 19927

Hey, if you donâ€™t work in product marketing, thereâ€™s no need to be defensive or insulted. I have friends who work in software and tech marketing who do exactly what I described above. Anyhow, I stated in my first post that you likely were a legitimate post. So, why so sensitive?


----------



## DireWeeYah

As promised, I am giving my occassional progress report using Align. It has been two weeks since the first dose. I don't want to give unwarranted hope with such a short time-period but this is working for me. Your mileage may differ.After 5 days, stools were still loose but urgency that day and since then have been WAY decreased. For the past few days, stools have alternated from "somewhat loose" to "Lincoln-log beautiful." In fact, for our Thanksgiving holiday, I went to visit my folks by car 330 miles away. THIS IS A FIRST: I didn't even stop once for any kind of break on the way there! That was awesome.After over-endulging on Thanksgiving turkey and the fixings, I didn't have to go that whole night--that was a bit surprising to me. The next day, after eating way too much delicious Greek fast-food, I did have a semi-urgent need to use the potty. It wasn't one of those "uh oh, I better drive 100MPH to the nearest market restroom" but I will still classify it as urgent nonetheless. However, no d. That has been the only urgent episode so far.I drove back on Saturday and only stopped one time and that was to pee. What a reversal!So far the most significant positives are way less urgency (was my biggest symptom) and less frequency. I have not experiencd any negative effect from the product.Again, this is just one man's account. Until I have had at least two-months experience on this product with consistent decrease in my IBS symptoms, I am not going to give the blanket thumbs-up yet. Unless something extra good or bad happens before then, expect another report from me in about two weeks or so.Happy month to you all.-John


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you angry?I just want to learn from you.


Learn from me, you are the susceptible one. And yes I would rather converse with people that are supportive. Just my preference


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by wornout:Hey, if you donâ€™t work in product marketing, thereâ€™s no need to be defensive or insulted. I have friends who work in software and tech marketing who do exactly what I described above. Anyhow, I stated in my first post that you likely were a legitimate post. So, why so sensitive?


I was offended because I thought when I found this sight it would be a supportive sight, (I am sorry for grouping everyone on this sight with these two) Never said your post was not legitimate.


----------



## MARK6331

Sorry Tricia, some people are Paranoid around here. How long have you had i.b.s. I had it for 15 years, seem like a day dosen't go by that I don't try another product. I'm very hopeful about Align.Have a good day Mark


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by MARK6331:Sorry Tricia, some people are Paranoid around here. How long have you had i.b.s. I had it for 15 years, seem like a day dosen't go by that I don't try another product. I'm very hopeful about Align.Have a good day Mark


Looking back I've had IBS for as long as I can remeber. I had times it just not worth eating because of how it made me feel. I tried the RX medication you had to take half hour before you eat, it only caused diarrhea and increase urgency/pain and severe gas. so I stopped that and figured I just had to live with it. I have good and bad days on Align, but more good days and less severe dad days. Still get some urgency, gas, and at time feeling like you don't empty but better over all. I hope they approve it, it's made most of my days more normal. Thank you for asking, I hope you get some good results with it.


----------



## KateyKat

Gilly, did anyone respond to you? .... I'm looking for a UK outlet but P & G say they don't have it here.Kath>Has anyone from outside the U.S had this >product sent to them from this website or >phone number? thanks gilly


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Someone from USA should take charge of the oversea orders.Proctor and Gamble play a game that i don't like at all.They do nothing for those outside USA.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There may be Canadian (and other countries) regulatory barrier to them just shipping it to anyone who wants it.I don't think they are trying to play games with people from other countries. I don't know if any company could pull off a world-wide release of a product in every country all at the same time. If they sell other things like Metamucil in Canada or elsewhere they may eventually get this out. But no one would ever get it in all countries all at once. That is asking an awful lot.They may not ship internationally because of various regulations. That is not their fault if they follow the law.K.


----------



## 16612

Greetings - just found this site while searching for probiotics and wanted to ask a couple questions about Align. I've had IBS that alternates between constipation and diarrhea for about seven years... Have been to a GI specialist where I had stool testing and a sigmoidoscopy that came back negative. The Dr's answer was to take laxatives every time I got constipated... I realized then that he didn't care about people with IBS... He did put me on Miralax which seemed to help, except when I got diarrhea it was much worse than usual. I recently found an article about SIBO (small intestinal bacteria overgrowth) and decided to try a course of CIPRO. While on the CIPRO for two weeks, I almost felt back to normal. After finishing the CIPRO (a couple weeks ago) I started on a probiotic called Infloran a couple weeks ago that contains acidophilus and bifidobacterium infantis. (not the 36524 strain) I haven't noticed a difference... I'm curious about Align and if it will help. I will try and order some tonight. Have any of you on Align tried other strains of bifidobacterium infantis with less success?Regarding Align, I noticed that you don't have to refrigerate it - my current probiotic must be refrigerated because it contains live bacteria. What's different about Align?And does anyone know the number of live bacteria in Align? I don't see anything on their site about it except for the weight...Thanks for all your comments - will keep you posted once the Align arrives...


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is hard to know if one strain of probiotics might work for any given person. But since this one has been tested in IBSers it might be a better choice. I think some people just do better with some strains rather than others so sometimes people do have to try a couple of different products. I generally find any of the brands likely to have live bacteria in them seem to work OK for me (usually brands that other people have tried and it worked. I don't know the brand you are taking, or how likely it is to A) have what they say it has in it or







have viable bacteria. When they test probiotics independantly the quality from brand to brand can really vary a lot)Whether they need to be refrigerated or not I think has to do with how they are prepared, and may have to do with strains. Some preparations or strains may be more likely to be heat stable.K.


----------



## 19815

I inquired with Procter & Gamble as to the number of bacteria in each Align capsule. This was their response:"Each Align capsule contains approximately 1 X 10 to the ninth colony forming units (CFU) of bacteria at the time of manufacture. This is the same as 1 billion bacteria."They didn't say if the bacteria was live or freeze-dried but I think it would have to be freeze-dried for it not to need refrigeration.I learned of Align through this group by searching the web for information on IBS, so I want to thank everyone who has shared their stories and experiences. I've taken Align for four days now and have seen an improvement. I'm optimistic but since my condition with IBS is so variable, it's too early to know for sure if the change is due to the Align.- Tori


----------



## MARK6331

Torin- thank for the new info!I also have been taking Align for 4 days.


----------



## gilly

Hi No no luck ordering yet.I rang the number hoping to "sneak" an order through and they gave me a different number to ring,but every time Ive tried its shut.The time difference is confusing since I don't know where the place I'm ringing is.They could send it if it was sold in a pharmacy there because I have ordered probiotics before.They are opened by customs but sent on.Metamucil is sold here,so it may be a matter of time.If the U.K had it I could get it sent to a friend there who could send it on,but no luck there yet either it seems?Gilly


----------



## 16647

> quote:Originally posted by JonathanB:Greetings - just found this site while searching for probiotics and wanted to ask a couple questions about Align. I've had IBS that alternates between constipation and diarrhea for about seven years... Have been to a GI specialist where I had stool testing and a sigmoidoscopy that came back negative. The Dr's answer was to take laxatives every time I got constipated... I realized then that he didn't care about people with IBS... He did put me on Miralax which seemed to help, except when I got diarrhea it was much worse than usual. I recently found an article about SIBO (small intestinal bacteria overgrowth) and decided to try a course of CIPRO. While on the CIPRO for two weeks, I almost felt back to normal. After finishing the CIPRO (a couple weeks ago) I started on a probiotic called Infloran a couple weeks ago that contains acidophilus and bifidobacterium infantis. (not the 36524 strain) I haven't noticed a difference... I'm curious about Align and if it will help. I will try and order some tonight. Have any of you on Align tried other strains of bifidobacterium infantis with less success?Regarding Align, I noticed that you don't have to refrigerate it - my current probiotic must be refrigerated because it contains live bacteria. What's different about Align?And does anyone know the number of live bacteria in Align? I don't see anything on their site about it except for the weight...Thanks for all your comments - will keep you posted once the Align arrives...


JonathanB, I have the same IBS as you I have been on Align for three weeks and it has made me feel more normal on a regular bases then anything I have taken. Hoping it contains to do so for me. No I have not read anything that gives the number of live bacteria


----------



## SteveE

I'm now on my 15th day of Align. I've had two days that I'd rate myself as feeling pretty bad (today happens to be one) and the other was the day after Thanksgiving. I haven't noticed any days where I feel substantially improved yet. However, there are three important things to remember at this stage:1. The package says it can take 6 weeks to really see improvement and some of their alleged testimonials indicate this as well.2. My eating habits have been a bit abnormal recently with the holidays happening.3. My wife seems to think that the 2 days out of the 15 that I complained about feeling pretty bad didn't _seem_ bad from her perspective. In other words, she's seen me look a great deal worse and wonders if the Align may be minimizing symptoms that would be quite a bit worse had I not been takening it. She may have a point. Today, for example, I did have some gas, felt bloated, had two urgent trips to the bathroom, but the cramping was not as bad as I'd expect given these other symptoms and I didn't feel chills or light-headed or any of the other stuff that sometimes goes along with a major attack. The trouble is, there's really no way to know what those days would've been like without Align. What I do know is that it's clearly not harming me in any way, so I guess I'll continue to take it for at least 8 weeks and see what happens.Best wishes,Steve


----------



## 19927

It is my 17th day on Align, and I can offer the same report that SteveE just posted. Which is to say that I still have IBS. Itâ€™s possible that my overall symptoms are diminishedâ€”and that had I not been taking the pills these past two weeks would have been terrible. On the other hand, they possibly, and likely, would have been just as they were while Iâ€™ve been taking Align. I still have gas and bloating nearly every day. Perhaps it is less dramatic than it otherwise would have been, but Iâ€™ve had many days like these past 17 before starting the Align, so if I had to make a call, Iâ€™d say there is no improvement in my symptoms. Everyone else here seems to state that there are no side-effects, and I generally agree, but I have had a few passing bouts of nausea, which is not a symptom I have had in years. After taking Align for about a week, with no palpable improvement, I had a couple of days in which my guts felt â€œweird,â€ sort of full, yet not bloated. It was an unrecognizable sensation, and I hoped that meant that the effects were kicking in, but then in the days that followed nothing changed. Iâ€™m going to persevere with the Align tablets for at least 8 weeks, but I am no longer truly hopeful about a cure here. Iâ€™ll post again if anything changes.


----------



## MARK6331

ABC News Link about Probioticshttp://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory?id=1271185


----------



## 15339

Hi, I've been reading some of the forums on this site for awhile, but just registered tonight. I've had IBS-D for just over 4 years resulting after an episode of food poisoning my senior year in college. Starting a year ago I began taking Elavil which slightly improved my symptoms until my doctor uped the dosage to 75mg and, voila, I was normal again. I was thrilled until 2 1/2 months later when my symptom returns. My doc said that is rare, but it happened so I'm in search of another answer. I ordered Align last night and am excited about trying it. I am trying to be as systematic as I can about finding a treatment for myself, but I'm kind of new. If anyone has any advice on a "plan" so to speak, I would love to hear it.


----------



## SteveE

I wanted to add something to my Align update that may have been total coincidence, but I thought it was odd. Exactly one day before my two worst days during the past couple of weeks, I got severe charlie horse cramps in my left calf. I haven't had those in many years. I don't know if the way my body absorbs calcium or potassium has changed or if I need more fluids or what.


----------



## MARK6331

I think this stuff is really working!!!! I have been taking Align for 10 days now,with great results.I've had ibs with severe D for 15 years now. I very hopeful. I have learned alot of things on this web site in 5 years!


----------



## 19815

I've been taking Align for 10 days now and am wondering if others are experiencing what I am. I have had a lot more gas, every day, virtually all day long varying in degree. I know that probiotics can cause gas initially due to the good bacteria killing off the bad bacteria. But I'm wondering if that is what is causing the gas, based on if others who are taking Align are experiencing it, and how long it might last... if the gas has gone away for others after a period of time.Thanks,Tori


----------



## MARK6331

Does anybody have any updates yet from taking Align?


----------



## 19927

I'm on my fourth week: Gas--all day long. No real improvement in other symptoms.


----------



## KateyKat

ToriN said:"I know that probiotics can cause gas initially due to the good bacteria killing off the bad bacteria."I wonder if there is any proof for this theory?Kath


----------



## 20620

Hi,I posted results after 1 week earlier in this thread (all good in the neighborhood), and am reporting on week 2 + 3.Week 2 wasn't great. Lots of gas/bloating and few days with several trips to the bathroom. The urgency was controllable from anywhere between a half hour + an hour. On these bad days a half of imodium made everything better.Week 3 was pretty much as good as week one with only one caveat: no regularity. Sometimes I go in the morning, or in the afternoon or before bed, or even not at all. No gas or bloating though, and only occasional very minor urgency.Still nervous about getting on the train, or going to business meetings...but am resisting the urge to use imodium preventively and have been largely succesful thus far.On to week 4.S.


----------



## Pete

1 week on Align. Can't say I've noticed any difference yet. Maybe a little more gas then usual but everything else status quo. If everyone could give weekly updates, that would be great


----------



## Catalina

I just started Align today, and will update with any changes in a week or so. Here's hoping it helps.


----------



## 19815

> quote:Originally posted by KateyKat:ToriN said:"I know that probiotics can cause gas initially due to the good bacteria killing off the bad bacteria."I wonder if there is any proof for this theory?Kath


I've taken different probiotics for a number of years for candidiasis and found that most of the manufacturers say you should expect an increase in gas and bloating due to the changing flora in the intestine.This is what Procter & Gamble say you should expect:"In the first few days after beginning Align, you may notice a temporary increase in gas and bloating. Don't be surprisedâ€"it's normal and will go away soon. Your body is adjusting to healthy bowel function, which might be a change from what you're used to."As I understand it, this is their way of saying that the bad bacteria is being replaced by the bifantis bacteria. I don't know if the bad bacteria are actually killed or if they get crowded out and die. But the result is dead bacteria which (supposedly) release toxins that cause the gas and bloating. Researchers may have seen this kind of activity in vitro. I'll search around and see if I can find anything that talks about this.- Tori


----------



## MARK6331

I've been on Align for 14 days now..week 1--great10 days later alot of dday 14 pretty goodSo I don't know, I'll give it 4 to 8 weeks.I hope someone has better luck than me!


----------



## KateyKat

Thanx Tori for this explanation.I've sorta come across this theory before but when thinking about it a bit more I just wondered if it really is so ... or just a myth. I understand that the bad bacteria cause gas and bloating in the 'normal' course of events but have never heard that gas/bloating also comes from toxins released from dead bacteria.Anyhows I too will have a google around ... Am trialling Plantarum 299v - 3rd week - it's had some good reports on-line. I still haven't located Bifantis here in UK. KToriN said:>But the result is dead bacteria which >(supposedly) release toxins that cause the gas > and bloating. Researchers may have seen this > kind of activity in vitro. ....


----------



## me481

Well, I'm on day 2 of align. I live in Canada but have a brother in the states. He was able to order some and mail it to me. Hopefully it works.I do have a question. Has anybody noticed symptoms getting worse after taking align? I have noticed that some people had a few bad days during the second week and was just wondering if those bad days were "normal" or worse then usual bad days? Do you think the bad days would have been there even if you werenâ€™t taking align?The only reason I ask is that I have to travel next week, fly to Saskatchewan and then drive 2.5 hours, and I'm wondering if I should maybe wait till I get back before I continue taking align. There are not many bathrooms in the middle of Saskatchewan and don't want to do anything that could trigger a flair up or make things worse.Thanks,Mike


----------



## MARK6331

Mike my second week was bad because I think I went off my D medicine to quickly.Enjoy your trip!


----------



## 15339

I received Align in the mail two days ago. It was left outside at temperatures below 0 Farenheit for about 7 hours. Does anyone know if that may have killed the active bacteria?I plan to start using Align in a couple days, and will report on my progress or lack there of.


----------



## Kathleen M.

You might call the company and check.If it is freeze-dried, which I think is a common method for producing bacteria products cold probably won't kill them as they already were frozen at some point in the process to below zero. It is typical to keep freeze dried bacterial cultures for laboratory purposes in a freezer that is in 0 range, but I would call the company to see what they say about it. They ought to know how their product responds to various storage temperatures. Usually too hot is more of a problem than too cold for most things.K.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Mike, for me, it didn't get worse when I took align. I had one or two "episodes" but that is way less than typical for me, pre-align. My advice would be start taking it now.General update: I believe I have had enough experience now to say that Align is absolutely working for me. Will it continue that way? Don't know but I sure hope so. When I first ordered Align, I ordered a two-months supply. That was in hopes that if it worked positively within the first month, I didn't want to wait to purchase more for the 2nd month. In fact, now that I've gone through a whole bottle, I'm going to go back up on the web site and order 3 more months just to make sure I have enough. Bottom line, if you were on the fence about ordering this, I suggest you go ahead and order two months worth. Be warned, however, the likelihood that this will work for most people is remote. But hey, if it works for 25, 40, or 70% of us, I'd say that is damn good!Do please report your results, good or bad, here. I think some people tend to not come back to this board when they start feeling better because they no longer are searching for answers. At least that is my tendency--when I'm feeling well, I'm ignoring my IBS brethern!


----------



## 23024

i've been a lurker here for a while. i started align 4 days ago and have had gas every night no matter what i eat. takes around 4 hours and lasts for a while. i'm wondering if the target of align is people with SIBO and would it not be easier to go on antibiotics--> is anyone trying a combination?


----------



## DireWeeYah

Neo,Now that I think about it, gas did increase for me too but then subsided. This was not a problem for me. Is the gas causing pain or other problems for you? If not, I'd strongly urge you to keep on it for at least 3 weeks to see if your IBS symptoms decrease. If so, it will well be worth it.By the way, I tried a course of broad-spectrum antibiotics about a year ago to see if that would help things. It did not.


----------



## 16529

I was not familar with probiotics until recently.......couldnt find Align, so am using Culturlle with Lactobacillus GG, and so far I am feeling much better........Most of my problems are gas, bloating, nausea and pain.....In the 15 days that I have been taking Culturelle, I have had very little of the above symptoms...(almost afraid to say this), so am hoping I continue to feel so good......This is a daily pill, can be purchased at a drugstore, and cost is about 18 dollars for a thirty day supply..........


----------



## SteveE

I'm starting a second bottle of Align this week and so far, I feel as ambiguous about it as I did in my last post. I think I MIGHT be slightly better based on the fact that there's been lots of stress and funny holiday eating, but only modest symptoms in the AM. According to the instructions, I should be feeling the full benefit in another 2-4 weeks, so I'll check-in then.Best wishes!


----------



## surfboar

I just ordered a bottle of Align and am anxious to get started. I just finished my third 10 day course of Flagyl because of a diagnosed SIBO. I am feeling better although the IBS/C has returned about 5 days after going off of the Flagyl. I believe that the IBS/ Pain symptoms are functional in nature. In my case, a SIBO was causing increased gas and bloating leading to the pain. I really think we are just hypersensitive to things that most people can ignore. Whether it is a food allergy or increased gas production, almost anything can cause us IBS'ers to have problems. This is IMO of course.I fugure if I can keep the colonic environment ideal, I will be ok. Hopefully, the Align will help with that.I will post updates.


----------



## MARK6331

Align Update***Week 3 has been great(unlike week 2)I'm slowly cutting back on my D medicine and having no problems & less gas, this is a first, I'm very hopeful. In 4 more weeks I want to be off all D medicine. I have had I.B.S. for 15 years now,right after I got food poisoning and had to take alot of antibiotics.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Right on, Mark! I was just noticing today how my shiitz are now so "beautifully" formed now, most of the time. We IBS'ers sure get happy about odd things! I also eliminated all D medicines prophylactically.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Alrigth first pill today.


----------



## 19589

I've recently discovered this site while doing some IBS research.I started taking Align 5 days ago and since the first day I've had diarrhea each morning accompanied by intense lower back pain. (I've had this before but only very infrequently.) I don't think it's a coincidence that's it's been every morning after I've taken Align the previous night.Anyway, has anyone had this type of experience, or am I the odd one out? And how long should I keep persevering?


----------



## MARK6331

It took a solid 3 weeks for me,Don't give up.It was bad for 2 weeks.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Kelly, what IBS symptoms did you have before taking Align? I can't imagine the Align causing the back pain but anything is possible with us.


----------



## 16763

a question for the group. i've had ibs for a few years. but recently, through a very strict diet and removal of a lot of stress in my life, its pretty much under control. however, i still have some issues when i get nervous or stressed. what im wondering is if Align would have any affect on that aspect (or is that more of psychosomatic issue). i've also been tested for bacterial overgrowth and that came back clean, so im not sure if probiotics would be a benefit.obviously, none of us are experts on Align yet, so i'm just looking for opinions. since im relatively ok now, i dont want to take the stuff if its going to give me gas/diarrhea like some have mentioned.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Generally with any probiotic the gas/diarrhea issue should last a few days and then resolve.If your strict diet greatly limits carbs that you do not digest but the bacteria in the colon do, you might find that regularly probiotic use may allow you to reduce some of those restrictions. By definition the probiotic bacteria do not produce gas from those carbs and sometimes people on probiotics can tolerate a bit more of the things like lactose, sorbitol, resistant starches, fructose than they otherwise would as they no longer get as much of a gas increase from eating those foods. You might not be able to eat unlimited quantities of them, but it may be something that could let you loosen up some dietary restrictions a bit. I am certain I have NO bacterial overgrowth problems, and probiotics reduced my fart frequency from the just above normal range to virtually none. So it isn't just for people with SIBO.K.


----------



## Catalina

I've been on the Align for 12 days now, and no changes, good or bad, but hopefully there will be some (good) in the next couple of weeks. I ordered another months supply, so will try this for at least two months.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

bAD HEAD ACHES YESTERDAY.I HAD TO TAKE ONE bISOCADYL TO GET THE STUFF MOVING.I'M TYPE C SO IT COULD HAS BEEN JUST A "BAD DAY".HOWEVER,IT WAS A LITTLE MORE THAN A BAD DAY.







I JUST HOPE THAT IT IS NOT TRUE THAT STRAINERS ARE LESS LIKELY TO RESPOND.







THIRD PILL TODAY.


----------



## MARK6331

I didn't notice any change till week 3Good luck!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I have persistant head aches







It's new to me at this scale of pain,in fact since i started Align.


----------



## 18488

I know with my IBS when I've had severe abdominal pain I could also feel it in my lower back, but at the same time, I think that because this seems to be unusual for you, I'd see the doctor. Let him be the one to decide whether he thinks you should go off the Align or if he thinks it's something else.


> quote:Originally posted by KellyAnn:I've recently discovered this site while doing some IBS research.I started taking Align 5 days ago and since the first day I've had diarrhea each morning accompanied by intense lower back pain. (I've had this before but only very infrequently.) I don't think it's a coincidence that's it's been every morning after I've taken Align the previous night.Anyway, has anyone had this type of experience, or am I the odd one out? And how long should I keep persevering?


----------



## karoe

Interesting reading, here, about this Infantis 35624. Just let me throw this out in case anyone is listening. With all the concern about getting real "live" cultures or organisms, why do folks not think of growing their own? I got the idea to "grow" my own yogurt from reading about the SCD diet (specific carbohydrate diet) that is helpful for some folks with chron's and IBD. The key is to "incubate" for 24 hours so that 99+% of the lactose (milk sugar) is transformed by the bacteria. I am using a greek yogurt (yes, actually made in Greece) called FAGE as a starter. Been doing it for 3 weeks now. Would love to grow my own Infantis 35624!! Ideas welcome.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Well, this specific strain has been scientifcally studied and proven in some cases to be beneficial to IBS sufferes. Other probiotics may not have the same result. I think it would be nearly impossible for the average person to be able to get this exact strain (cultured from infants).I would also be concerned about inadvertantly growing "bad" bacteria whilst trying to grow amiable ones when not in a controlled environment.


----------



## 16612

I have been on Align for a week and a half now with mixed results. Definitely an increase in gas - which seems to be getting a little better. I've had two bad days of cramps/diarrhea - one really bad day on the 2nd day of taking Align. I ate weird foods those days however... I have C alternating with D IBS... About a month ago I took CIPRO for two weeks and it almost took me back to normal -so I am hoping Align will work in the long term. Going to try it for a few months at least... Glad I found this site and am interested in reading more about how peoples' IBS started. Mine seemed to start after an overseas trip 7 years ago where I was taking two different types of anti-Malaria medicine (as recommended by a doctor) and had nausea and stomach cramps/diarrhea...


----------



## DireWeeYah

Hmm, Jonathan, very interesting about anti-Malaria medicine. I may have had the exact same scenario. I had a terrible attack of gastroenteritis which started on my way to India (ended up stuck in my hotel room next to the toilet for four days). I was taking Larium (anti-malaria) as directed, prior to my trip. I don't remember having IBS symptoms before that time but sure have ever since.


----------



## Talissa

Hi all, I was diagnosed after having a long bout w/ a giardia infection...I drank out of a mountain stream while on vacation. The "D" ironically from giardia wasn't that bad & I didn't want to spoil everyone's trip, so I waited to get treated...about 2 months. Took Flagyl to get rid of the protozoa & the sh*t hit the fan. Went from loose stools to incredible pain & D 12-18 xs per day.Sorry for the long story, but I'm just amazed that w/ that happening, the usual tests, the MD treating me just said, well its IBS & there's really no treatment except maybe some antidepressants...I wasn't depressed, my gut was falling out! (I now go 3/day, solid with the fiber & the other natural products)Thx for listening...& thx for this thread...enjoy very much hearing about everyone's experience with this probiotic.Talissa


----------



## MARK6331

Talissa- I was very interested in your post! 15 years ago I drank some contaminated well water, I too got giardia the doctors were not much help, This site has given me alot of help. I now take Cholestyramine (questran) its a cholesterol drug that they can use to constipated you, it works well, but I'm looking for a cure. I been taking Align for four weeks I think it getting better but only time well tell.


----------



## 22864

I have been on Align for almost 2 months now. This stuff is wonderful. I'm not 100% yet but I'm almost starting to feel normal again after 25 years of IBS-D. The biggest change is that it now takes me 10 min. for my morning bowel movement not 25. Also I'm not as bloated, my clothing now fits at the end of the day.








I'm still gassy but that is getting better. I still have flair ups (eating too much fiber/menstrual cycle). My goal is to be able to eat an apple with the skin and now feel gassy.This board is great, this is not the kind of info you can share with just anyone. But when you have been suffering for as long as I have I feel like shouting from the rooftop.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Just another update on my progress. I am very happy with Align. I am by no means symptom-free but it has ameliorated all of my symptoms to great degree. I did have a "bad" day yesterday, however. Bad is in quotes because it wasn't the kind of bad i'm used to. I just had to go to the "reading room" multiple times within a few hours at work. No diarrhea, however. Other than that the past weeks have been berry berry good to me.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I think Align reduce the motility helping D sufferers but for C i have doubt.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> quote: 8 Nov 2005 B. infantis offers IBS treatment hope 70th Annual Scientific Meeting of the American College of Gastroenterology; Honolulu, Hawaii, USA: 30 October - 2 November 2005 Irish researchers have found that the probiotic supplement Bifidobacterium infantis may be an effective treatment for some patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Eamonn Quigley, of the Alimentary Probiotic Center of the National University of Ireland in Cork, reported the results at the American College of Gastroenterology Meeting, held last week in Honolulu, Hawaii.Speaking to delegates, Quigley said that his team's trial results provide a scientific basis for use of supplements containing B. infantis, which are thought to be a beneficial strain of bacteria that promote the growth of healthy bacteria in the intestines.Probiotics are readily available as over-the-counter supplements and are gaining popularity among patients, he added."Things are changing very quickly," Quigley said. "Whether you look at animal models or tissue culture models, there is an emerging amount of data regarding probiotics. So there is now a basis in science."The investigators conducted a placebo-controlled trial involving 174 patients who had IBS with diarrhea and constipation and were randomly assigned to receive either B. infantis or placebo for 4 weeks. Response to treatment was defined as at least 2 weeks of symptom relief during the study period.Sixty three per cent of participants who received B. infantis reported an improvement in bowel habit symptoms, compared with 47% of patients who received placebo.Moreover, the response to probiotic supplements was significantly greater among the IBS sufferers who had a history of hard stool or urgency than among those IBS patients who did not have these symptoms.*In addition, increased alcohol consumption and a history of straining were both significant predictors of treatment failure.*Quigley et al found that, after adjustment for baseline predictors, the patients who took the B. infantis supplements were 2.15 times as likely to experience an improvement in their IBS symptoms as controls.Philip Jaffe, an associate professor of clinical medicine at Yale, commended Quigley on his attempt to provide a scientific basis for the benefits of probiotic therapy for IBS.However, he pointed out that it is too early to start recommending probiotics for patients with IBS, and that there is no standardized formulation for probiotics, as they still have to be regulated by the US Food and Drug Administration. View this article on the source site


Oops i'm a strainer who was a beers drinker.


----------



## DireWeeYah

It is interesting that nearly 1/2 of the placebo group reported positive results.


----------



## Kathleen M.

That is VERY typical of IBS studies of any kind.It is one of the disorders that always has a very high placebo cure rate. Usually in the 30-50% range.Doesn't matter what kind of study it is.Part of that is the psychosocial interactions between doctor and patient can often make a big difference (the art of healing part of being a doctor which most can't spend the time on because the HMO says they have to see 6 patients a hour). I've been on both sides of clinical research (helping run a study and be a participant).They treat you very well, the listen to you, they make you feel important and cared for, because recruiting someone to replace you if you drop the study is a pain in the freaking butt.All the things that patients need to heal themselves they tend to get when they are in a clinical trial, that is why they do the placebo control. It is also, I think, why some alternative med types do so well. They can spend an hour on your appointments rather than 10 minutes, they listen, they are sure what they are doing will help you (which doctors often can't do as they have to do informed consent with the odds of treatment working).That placebos work so well for so many disorders is one reason some people actually think if we could come up with a way to treat people with placebos without them figuring it out as the first treatment tried it might be better for patients overall (the we always try this first, it is cheap and works well for a lot of people with a low risk of side effects and have blue pills for breathing and green pills for GI or whatever color placebos seem to work best for certain things)K.


----------



## surfboar

I started the Align about 3 days ago. Prior to starting the Align, I had started on the Digestie Advantage probiotic for IBS about 2 weeks ago. Can you have too many probiotics? Could the one helpful strain end up competing with the other helpful strain?


----------



## 19927

Well, Iâ€™ve been on Align for just about six weeks now and I can conclusively say that I have experienced absolutely no improvement. Iâ€™m going to finish the second monthâ€™s supply and continue my search for relief elsewhere. Good luck to those of you who have found some relief with this product.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Thanks Kathleen. Is there a statistical process that can be applied to the results to determine the net effectiveness of a treatment? In other words can they remove the "placebo effect" from the study to project what percentage of the general population might be helped from the drug/treatment in question?


----------



## DireWeeYah

Softboar, I don't know for sure but I have assummed so. I actually have a trial packet Digestive Advantage that I have not taken for that very reason. The other issue is if your symptoms do subside you won't know which single probiotic worked or if it was a combo of both? I suppose that may not matter if you find that you are getting relief using the combo therapy and don't mind taking both for ever.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Depending on the data set there are a number of tests to determine if the treatment with the actual thing is significantly different than with the placebo. Depending on the nature of the data set one choses the best statistical test to see if there is a significant difference.Usually look for statements that the results were statistically significant with a p value. Very low values of p like less than 0.05 or 0.01 indicate that it is likely that the difference between the results is due to something actual going on rather than pure chance.Virtually every placebo controlled test does these statistics. As to lactobacillus and B. infantalis competing with each other...first there is a lot of ecological niche in the colon and most people have dozens if not hundreds of species of bacteria in there. Both kinds of bacteria are found in people and I think people often have both Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium in there anyway. I find probiotics that have both genera in them work for me just as well as those with just one species.K.


----------



## Kathleen M.

With a study size of 174 the 47% and 63% would generally always be statistically different. If the sample size for the study was like 6 in each group you might not be able to tell and would have to report it as a trending that way but not signficantly different.K.


----------



## DireWeeYah

About the ONLY thing I remember from my old MBA statistics class other than the funny sounding "two-tailed t test" is that you need a sample study of a minimum of N=30 to have any statistical significance. So 174 is purty good. Statistics aside, I love Align and Align loves me. Empirically, it is definitively working for me. It has not completely returned me to "normal" functioning but it has made a HUGE improvement in quality of life so far. I hope it continues.


----------



## DireWeeYah

wornout, I am sorry it did not work out for you. Can you remind us if you were mostly D, C, or A?


----------



## 19927

Mostly D. Actually, mostly bloating and gas.


----------



## 20250

I have 2 bottles, still sealed in the box, if Align is working for you and you would like me to send it to you. It's free!!! E mail is Brettclensr###aol.comI bought it last week and decided I'm not going to try it.Brett


----------



## DireWeeYah

Brett, I appreciate that. Since it is not available outside of North America, maybe one of the across-the-pond'ers would like them if they paid the shipping?


----------



## KateyKat

DireWeeYah said:"Brett, I appreciate that. Since it is not available outside of North America, maybe one of the across-the-pond'ers would like them if they paid the shipping?"I'd be only to happy to pay for shipping AND make a contribution to the cost of the Align if you would consider posting it to UK .... thats if it could get through Customs ...K


----------



## 14013

yeah anyone who can get hold of it i too would be happy to pay any costs and anything extra you want for your troubles, i cant get it in the UK and align wont respond when i email them


----------



## 16763

> quote:Originally posted by Brett sr:I have 2 bottles, still sealed in the box, if Align is working for you and you would like me to send it to you. It's free!!! E mail is Brettclensr###aol.comI bought it last week and decided I'm not going to try it.Brett


brett, why did you decide not to try it?


----------



## KateyKat

Sophie, Align referred my msg to P & G in UK who later msged to say they didn't have the product ... thats as far as I got :-(There is this b. infantis from Biocare available here but its with FOS AND I seem unable to get them to say if its the same strain as Align or not. ATM I'm trying the 299vstrain of l.bacillus but can't say I've noted any improvement in 6 weeks.K


----------



## 15339

1 Week Report: I've been on Align for one week now with no change. I'll post again next week. I'm hopeful!


----------



## MARK6331

Week 5 update on Align- WOW it feels like itâ€™s really working!!!!(Week 4 I had a lot of gas and I was going 3 x day.) I felt so confident that I stopped taking my D medicine (Questran & Imodium). One thing I have found out that this probiotic does not work overnight it took me a solid 5 weeks to fill well and I did get discouraged along the way, now Iâ€™m going once a day. I hope other people are having the same sensation that Iâ€™m having. I have been searching 15 years for this and I have tried everything including Lotronex, herbs and different strains of probiotics and nothing worked. I donâ€™t have that gargling sound in my stomach anymore.I got ibs-d 15 years ago, I drank contaminated well water and got a parasite called giardia the doctor gave me a strong antibiotic and I have never been the same. I have learned more from this web site than from any G.I. doctor.


----------



## Talissa

Hey MarkJust wanted to pop on and tell you how happy I am for you!! I'd be through the roof, scream at the top of my lungs happy if I could go once a day, solid again w/o the fiber...Are you still eating with some restrictions?It's too close to Xmas for me to be asking anyone to send the Align down here to me(they've already taken the time to send gifts...), so I'll have to wait to try it later. ;(I'm really, really happy for you. So, a big Happy 2006 & may this continue....Your fellow giardia/antibiotic victim bud, T-


----------



## MARK6331

Talissa- no restrictions I can eat anything,but I'm trying not to go crazy eating. If this is working for me I know this will work for you. email me in a week and I might try to send it to you?I have tried other probiotics and nothing has work like this! NO MORE MEDICINE!!!!!!!


----------



## DireWeeYah

Yay, Mark! I was lucky that my relief kicked-in fairly early. I have had a FEW days where I had to go multiple times and some D. Then, it goes back to working again. So, don't get discouraged if you have some temporary set-backs (if you have any at all).


----------



## surfboar

Quick progress report. I have been on the Align for 5 days now and also the Digestive Advantage IBS formula for about 10 days.I feel great...... I still have a constipation issue, but the pain is pretty much gone. I am trying to work more fiber into my diet. Nonetheless, I am very happy not to have to feel like I want to curl into a ball all the time.


----------



## DireWeeYah

FREE ALIGN?I have been told by someone that their doctor gave them a free sample (actually a whole bottle) of Align recently. Apparently P&G is seeding the practitioner community with the product even though it is no prescription. So, if you live in the States and want to try Align, ask your doc if she/he has heard of Align and has any sample bottles.


----------



## MARK6331

http://sev.prnewswire.com/food-beverages/2...22122005-1.htmlNew News on Probiotics////New product from DannonThe company claims this will regulate your digestive system in two weeks.I thought you would all like this.Mark


----------



## DireWeeYah

well that is interesting, "functional yogurt market." If anybody tries it, let's please start a new thread on it. I might try it when it comes to Las Vegas.


----------



## MARK6331

John the Vegas Realtor- you were right I just had a set-back!(I guess this means I not going to be a spokeperson for Align?) A set-back at 5 weeks? Starting to get discouraged.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Dang, I guess I have no clout? I said, "DON'T GET DISCOURAGED" and then you do? Setbacks are normal. Over time hopefully they will get less and less and that equals success.


----------



## eric

FYIThis is an expert on Post infectious IBS. This is an excellent article and I am posting a small part on new Probiotic research.Post-infectious Irritable Bowel SyndromePosted 12/08/2005Robin Spiller; Eugene Campbell "Anti-inflammatory Effect of ProbioticsNumerous studies have shown an anti-inflammatory effect but the study by McCarthy et al.[30] is of particular interest since it showed a benefit in the interleukin-10-knockout mouse model of colitis using two probiotic bacteria, Lactobillus salivaris and Bifidobacterium infantis, which have since been used in IBS patients (see below). The same group also demonstrated that bacteria did not need to be living to be effective. Nor did they need to be administered orally but could be effective when given subcutaneously,[31] showing that the anti-inflammatory effect is systemic with a generalized decrease in proinflammatory cytokines.""Anti-inflammatory Treatments in Irritable Bowel SyndromeWith this evidence of low-grade lymphocytosis and inflammatory mediators the idea of treating flares in IBS like an exacerbation of asthma has certain attractions. The first direct trial of prednisolone in PI-IBS was, however, negative.[32] This randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial randomized 29 patients with PI-IBS following C. jejuni enteritis to 3 weeks of oral prednisolone, 30 mg daily. Although mucosal lymphocyte counts fell, enterochromaffin cell numbers did not, nor did bowel symptoms improve significantly. Furthermore, prednisolone was poorly tolerated by IBS patients, indicating that this is unlikely to be a successful treatment. A more subtle and better-tolerated anti-inflammatory effect may be achieved by the use of probiotics. Since inflammation in the bowel appears in many instances to be a reaction to the commensal flora, modifying this by means of probiotics has proved an attractive option given its success in some inflammatory conditions such as ileal pouchitis. There have been several previous studies in IBS with mixed results, but the most recent one used the same two probiotics, L. salivaris and B. infantis, as McCarthy et al..[30] Only B. infantis was demonstrated to improve composite symptom scores as well as abdominal pain, bloating and distension.[33**] Like previous studies, this showed a small improvement in symptoms but, unlike previous studies, they also demonstrated a mechanism by measuring the release of cytokines by peripheral blood lymphocytes. They showed that at baseline IBS patients had a depressed interleukin-10/interleukin-12 ratio and that the active probiotics normalized this ratio. Since interleukin-12 is recognized to be a key proinflammatory cytokine, while interleukin-10 is anti-inflammatory, this imbalance may be important. The study certainly needs repeating, but this is the first study in which alterations in mucosal inflammatory mediators have been demonstrated to relate to improvement in symptoms (for review see)[34].""ConclusionStudies of patients with PI-IBS over the last 2 years have been reviewed which demonstrate low-grade inflammation in the mucosa with increased inflammatory mediators, including serotonin and cytokines. Studies in other IBS groups have also shown increased mast cell numbers and in some cases increased release of mediators such as mast cell protease and histamine. This is plainly an active area in which significant advances with application to clinical practice can be expected in the foreseeable future."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/518355_1"Post-infective IBS (PI-IBS) develops in 3-30% of individuals with bacterial gastroenteritis. Known risk factors include female sex, severity of initial illness, bacterial toxigenicity and adverse psychological factors, including neuroticism, hypochondriasis, anxiety and depression, as reviewed in 2003.[2] "


----------



## eric

alsoClinical-alimentary tract Lactobacillus and bifidobacterium in irritable bowel syndrome: Symptom responses and relationship to cytokine profiles "Background & Aims: The aim of this study was to compare the response of symptoms and cytokine ratios in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) with ingestion of probiotic preparations containing a lactobacillus or bifidobacterium strain. Methods: Seventy-seven subjects with IBS were randomized to receive either Lactobacillus salivarius UCC4331 or Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, each in a dose of 1 Ã- 1010 live bacterial cells in a malted milk drink, or the malted milk drink alone as placebo for 8 weeks. The cardinal symptoms of IBS were recorded on a daily basis and assessed each week. Quality of life assessment, stool microbiologic studies, and blood sampling for estimation of peripheral blood mononuclear cell release of the cytokines interleukin (IL)-10 and IL-12 were performed at the beginning and at the end of the treatment phase. Results: For all symptoms, with the exception of bowel movement frequency and consistency, those randomized to B infantis 35624 experienced a greater reduction in symptom scores; composite and individual scores for abdominal pain/discomfort, bloating/distention, and bowel movement difficulty were significantly lower than for placebo for those randomized to B infantis 35624 for most weeks of the treatment phase. At baseline, patients with IBS demonstrated an abnormal IL-10/IL-12 ratio, indicative of a proinflammatory, Th-1 state. This ratio was normalized by B infantis 35624 feeding alone. Conclusions: B infantis 35624 alleviates symptoms in IBS; this symptomatic response was associated with normalization of the ratio of an anti-inflammatory to a proinflammatory cytokine, suggesting an immune-modulating role for this organism, in this disorder. "It didn't change stool consistensy though it seems.http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...5bc30bd8adc9d6a


----------



## 13364

Haven't read the *entire* thread here, but assume that someone is looking for B infantis in the UK, from recent posts.There is an acidophilus complex sold by Vega Nutritionals in the UK which lists 3 kinds of B. including B. infantis as ingredients; I've seen the stuff in Tesco (!) but no doubt it's available elsewhere.


----------



## surfboar

Update.Bad setback today. Intense cramping woke me up at 4:00 am..... big big bowel movemement and then lots of cramping all day today.







I am sticking with it though!!


----------



## DireWeeYah

Thanks for the posts, Eric. Looks like an anti-inflamatory effect with the strain, EVEN WHEN THE BACTERIA IS NOT ALIVE. Interesting.The article also says, known risk factors for PI-IBS include "female sex." Well I did that, no wonder I got IBS. Boo, hiss, sorry.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Surfboar, you are right to stick with it. Even "normal" people have "s h i t t y" days.


----------



## 18042

I am a silent spectator since 1 yr. or so and had my friend in US to order align and then sent it to me. Just started using it and will keep you posted.


----------



## 16612

I'm halfway through week 4 of using Align, and I think it is helping me. I suffer from C alternating with D IBS - started with some anti-malaria meds 7 years ago. I have noticed that I am having BMs nearly every day whereas before I could go 3-4 days without. I have had a few bad days with D on Align, but they seem more solid and less painful (before I had bad cramps leading up to D). Have had several very good days with wonderful BMs - I haven't seen BMs like this in years. (It's the little things that impress me.) Like some of you have said, I'm definitely not cured, but I think this has made a big difference. Going to give it 2-3 months and see how things go...


----------



## surfboar

For those in the UK and elsewhere looking for Align, I found this ad although I really don't know anything about it. http://www.bowtrol.com/


----------



## DireWeeYah

> quote:Originally posted by Surfboar:For those in the UK and elsewhere looking for Align, I found this ad although I really don't know anything about it. http://www.bowtrol.com/


That is just another probitotic/herbal concoction not related to the active ingredients in Align.


----------



## 18042

Hi all,Today is my 3rd day on align and here are details:SYMPTOMS :1) Bad odour due to gas2) 3-4 B's daily mainly for getting rid of bad odour and uncomfortable pain in the stomach3) Incomplete evacuationFINDINGS:Align seems to be working .. lesser pain on the right hand side of the stomach and also not severe attack of gas and bad odour.. bit confused and will post full details in another week or so.. but, I am hopeful tht it works..


----------



## DireWeeYah

FDA Docket regarding P&G and Bifidobacterium. Interesting reading but may be of particular interest to those living outside the USA. Page 3 of this PDF file lists other products with the same probiotic in them (among other ingredients). Perhaps some of those brands are available oversees.Cheers,


----------



## 16612

I don't think those probiotics with bifidobacterium infantis have the same strain as Align. I've tried other probiotics with b. infantis, but they did not help me at all. The strain in Align has had much better effects... Maybe other people will have different results...


----------



## MARK6331

Update Week 6 Align...I have recovered from my setbacks. I'm taking 1/2 dose of my d medicine and doing pretty good. In a few day if everything goes well I will keep reducing my d medication.


----------



## 18042

I am taking back my comments on align.Seems everything including gas is back but, I feel it will do something good to my symptoms.Will update if symptoms clear-off continuously for 2 days.


----------



## surfboar

Another update.I had my bad setback that ran for about 2 full days. Now I am starting to feel better again. I have started taking a stool softener at night before bed and that seems to have helped in passing the stool. This morning, after my coffee, I had the biggest bm I can remember.... we are talking measuring in feet. LOL..... we are a bizarre lot!!!!!


----------



## DireWeeYah

Kinky, give Align (or any other probiotic/herbal supplement/wonder pill) at least 4 weeks before making an analysis! Four days is not enough to make any determination (unless of course it is causing very bad side-effets, then you should stop right away).


----------



## DireWeeYah

> quote:Originally posted by JonathanB:I don't think those probiotics with bifidobacterium infantis have the same strain as Align. I've tried other probiotics with b. infantis, but they did not help me at all. The strain in Align has had much better effects... Maybe other people will have different results...


Yep, but other strains MAY work as well..."The Working Group concluded that probiotic effects may be strain specific and stressed the importance of being able to link the strain to a specific beneficial health effect. We agree. While several species and strains of Bifidobacterium have been shown to produce beneficial effects with respect to normal functioning of the GI tract, the quality control advantages of using a specific strain far out weigh any disadvantages. Accordingly, the Procter & Gamble Company has moved forward with development of the specific strain of Bifidobacterium infantis, 35624, consistent with the recommendation in the guidelines. However, it is recognized that given the wide number of BiBdobacterium species and strains isolated from the human gut and the numerous studies performed on them, there is no basis in experience to question the safety of any of these species or strains. The Working Group also strongly recommended that some form of DNA sequence data be used to identify and distinguish these specific strains. As indicated above this is the general means of strain identification used for Bifidobacterium infantis 35624. The guidelines also set forth the recommendation that the strain be deposited in an internationally recognized culture collection which has been done, a deposit of B. infantis 35624 was made at the National Collection of Industrial and Marine Bacterial Limited in January of 1999 with the accession number NCIMB 4103. "


----------



## Talissa

Hey Surfboar,You may've hit on something..."NEW YORK--Bowtrol probiotic preparation ( http://www.bowtrol.com ) containing Bifidobacterium infantis (Lactospore) relieved symptoms in patients suffering irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), according to a study published in the March issue of Gastroenterology. In the study (128, 3:541-51), Irish researchers gave 77 IBS patients either B. infantis 35624, Lactobacillus salivarius UCC4331 or placebo for eight weeks, and assessed various IBS symptoms daily. B. infantis better alleviated all symptoms--including abdominal pain, bloating and bowel movement difficulty--than the other treatment. Researchers reported subjectsâ€™ proinflammatory, Th-1 state was completely normalized by B. infantis feeding alone. They linked the effect to normalization of the ratio of an anti-inflammatory to a proinflammatory cytokine, suggesting an immune-modulating role for the probiotic strain in IBS patients. In addition, the scientists noted the symptom relief by B. infantis was comparable to effects shown by Zelnorm (tegaserod) and Lotronex (alosetron), two pharmaceuticals recently approved for IBS treatment. If you suffer from IBS you owe it to yourself to try the Lactospore Probiotic Bowtrol Treatment.http://www.ibsfoundation.org/It never actually says that the particular strain is in bowtrol, but it certainly leads one to assume so...Now, just have to see if they ship internationally....They do. May as well give it a go. Their site is very interesting btw. And it does say there the study was performed using their product...


----------



## Talissa

Well, don't I feel silly(or just "taken"). I re-read their info 3 times--it took this long to figure out thru the haze in my gray matter that they make it sound like their product(lactospore) was the probiotic that was so effective. But not so. B Infantis is a bifidobacterium, not lacto, so it should've been evident...However, bubble brain that I am, I'm still going to try their combined product for IBS-D. Never know...Others have reported online good results w/ lactospore...Btw, the grapefruit seed extract is really firming things up for me, and I'm eating basically anything now...but I know this is antibacterial, so I still need some more effective probiotics to even things out inside...I take the GSE thru-out the day & my probiotics before bed...


----------



## MARK6331

Talissa- How much grapefruit seed extract do you take a day?


----------



## Talissa

I'm taking 3 caps a day on an empty stomach, as directed on the bottle~( http://www.imhotepinc.com/product1.html ) Another person here takes them w/ meals.The liquid citrucidel would probably be more effective, but I can't take the taste.Are you back on track now Mark? I hope so.


----------



## 16612

Has anyone here with IBS C alternating D had complete relief after 1 month plus on Align? I just finished week 4. For the past 8 days or so I have felt fabulous and not constipated at all. (Better than I have felt in years) But yesterday I had a bad day of cramps and D... This was the same cycle I had before - every 8 to 10 days I would have bad D. I am curious if anyone has normalized completely after several weeks (particularly those with C/D). I will keep on it - even if I have a bad day every week or two, it is much better than before...


----------



## KateyKat

Mekis, sorry I haven't got back before on this. The Vega product is available at Tesco's NutriCentre - ordered some and received it Friday. There's not a lot of b.infantis in it and it doesn't say if its the strain used in the trials, tho it seems to be a good broad spectrum probiotic.>Haven't read the *entire* thread here, but >assume that someone is looking for B infantis >in the UK, from recent posts.> There is an acidophilus complex sold by Vega > Nutritionals in the UK which lists 3 kinds of > B. including B. infantis as ingredients; I've > seen the stuff in Tesco (!) but no doubt it's > available elsewhere.Thanx for your help,Kate in UK


----------



## KateyKat

Surfboar,Good to hear you're feeling better again. Can I just make a little comment - did you know that coffee is loaded with caffeine and *caffeine dehydrates you*. Dehyration contributes to constipation!Why not try organic decaf - its really good. Kate


> Originally posted by Surfboar:Another update.I had my bad setback that ran for about 2 full days. Now I am starting to feel better again. I have started taking a stool softener at night before bed and that seems to have helped in passing the stool. This morning, after my coffee,


----------



## Catalina

I've been on Align since December 8, and still no changes. I'm going to keep taking it for at least 8 weeks, and maybe 12, but I'm beginning to think it isn't going to help. I have IBS-D.


----------



## 16612

Catalina - I noticed that on the Align website in the "tell your story" section that a lot of the people say it really didn't kick in until after a couple months. Maybe they are just saying that to get people to buy it for a couple months...


----------



## 13364

Although I'm personally taking a probiotic (mixed Acidophilus & Bifido types, 14 days in), I'm a little unclear as to the precise logic behind them.If the argument is that normal colonic gut flora have escaped into the small intestine (SIBO), then how does introducing more of what are basically very similar bugs help?If the argument is that bad, presumably more territorially invasive, bugs have migrated upstream, how can introducing nice, presumably less invasive, bugs possibly compete with them?Or if you haven't got SIBO, presumably the colonic flora are behaving themselves, so why supplement? (I can see their use following antibiotic treatment, to recolonise before bad bugs & possibly yeasts get ideas above their station.)


----------



## Talissa

Hi Mekis, I see what you mean.My 2 cents...I believe the problem starts with the bacterial imbalance in the colon( dysbiosis ) This then may cause SIBO. Bifidobacteria is anaerobic, its found in & used by the colon...there's some lactobacteria(aerobic) normally in the small intestine and just the beginning of the colon...Just fyi, this is a great explanation of colonic microflora: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gut_flora My dysbiosis was proven by the CDSA test I took, which also showed a very high inflammation level along the intestinal wall, but not enough to call an IBD...There's some study, I can find if you want, in medscape that used both antibiotics & probiotics, at diff times of the day, in IBD patients with a great improvement of symptoms...that's the way I've been managing my symptoms. And I think you are too? But just w/ true pharmaceutical antibiotics and not natural antibacterials like me??I'm too chicken to try antibiotics again...


----------



## 13364

Hi TalissaThanks for the info. I read the wiki stuff, but I'm still confused. Taking probiotics still seems to me like sending a busload of women & children to displace the marines.Personally, and after many failed treatment options, I'm now thinking I may have a chronic overgrowth of some sort in my gut (bacterial, fungal or klingon).(Actually, the evidence is more substantial than the jokey summary I give here, but too tedious to detail.)I've always been cynical about the outputs of both the conventional pharmaceutical industry and the herbal, or natural, or soft remedy sector. I'd rather take nothing, frankly. But when it comes to zapping bugs, my considered opinion is that I'd rather take the accepted & proven antibiotics, side effects & all; what I've read about GSE didn't convince me (which doesn't mean it doesn't work. If my doc won't prescribe what I ask for tomorrow, I'll be mincing citrus fruit faster than the Borg...)On the other hand, I'd like the probiotics to work; it's an elegant idea; and I'm persevering with them. But intellectually, I'm still not convinced.


----------



## 15009

I have used it now for a month and have felt the best I have ever felt in a year. I think the right meds finally and being on the Align is why I have improved so much. I was very sick for almost a year until recently. I still follow a strict diet and think the Align should be used with meds and the proper diet.I spoke to the company today and they said in about two months the product will be in stores.


----------



## DireWeeYah

From what I read, this probiotic decreases inflamation even when the "bugs" are not a live culture. I think the general notion of it displacing "bad bugs" with good is not the mechanism working in this particular case. Why it works to reduce inflamation? No one knows.Lisarae, congrats! Keep it up.


----------



## Talissa

Helping to keep inflammation in check is the "job" of ctn strains of probiotics found in a healthy gut. Another job is to keep pathogenic bacteria in check, which also contributes to keeping inflammation in check. Still others help mfr digestive enzymes, which help keep inflammation in check, others inc circulating immunoglobulin IgA, which, well, you get the picture...Its not an artificial means to control inflammation like steroids. If the probiotics are good, it works naturally w/i the body."Resident MicroorganismsResident microorganisms, such as different species of bifidobacteria, naturally find a permanent place in the GI tract and thrive there, performing essential digestive functions. BIFIDOBACTERIA - Species of this probiotic are known for elimination of pro-carcinogens, altering of pro-carcinogenic enzymes and tumor suppression. The onset of chronic degenerative disease is believed by some researchers to be directly linked to the declining levels of health-giving bifidobacteria in the intestinal tract caused in part by the aging of the human body. Bifidobacteria longum - Researchers report B. longum has been effective in eliminating cancer-causing nitrates commonly found in foods and ingested by humans. Bifidobacteria bifidum - Medical journals report that B. bifidum is a supportive therapy for intestinal infections and intestinal disturbances, has immune strengthening properties and anti-ulcer effects, and may protect against the pathogenic bacteria Salmonella. _Bifidobacteria infantis - The Journal of Applied Bacteriology reports that B. infantis has an inhibitory effect on invasive pathogenic bacteria such as some strains of E. coli. It's also reported to protect against gastroenteritis (inflammation of the stomach and bowels) _ and clearly produces compounds with anti-proliferative activity useful in the prevention and therapy of solid tumors like breast cancer. Bifidobacterium lactis - Research studies show, in addition to its antimicrobial properties, B. lactis may help alleviate constipation, prevent diarrhea and decrease chronic inflammation of the sigmoid colon. Bifidobacterium breve - Is beneficial for the treatment of inflammatory bowel disease, prevents rotavirus-induced diarrhea and activates the humoral immune system. LACTOBACILLUS - Species of this probiotic exhibit a wide variety of health-enhancing effects. Lactobacillus paracasei - Research shows L. paracasei effective in the prevention and treatment of certain types of diarrhea and demonstrates its ability to modulate the immune system and perhaps reduce the risk of some cancers. Lactobacillus rhamnosus - Researcher Brochu with the Institute Rosell reports, "L. rhamnosus may be considered as one of the most important lactobacilli, if not the best." L. rhamnosus has been associated with the prevention or alleviation of diverse intestinal disorders such as lactose intolerance, viral and bacterial diarrhea, adverse effects of abdominal radiotherapy, constipation, inflammatory bowel disease, and food allergy. It has been shown to inhibit the growth of colon tumors, has demonstrated an increased resistance to yeast infections and urinary tract infections. Deficiency has been linked with sexually transmitted diseases including AIDS and bacterial vaginosis. Lactobacillus salivarius - This microorganism has the unique ability to eradicate the dreaded Helicobacter pylori bacteria, which is now known to be the major cause of peptic ulcers. It is also effective against pathogenic organisms such as Salmonella typhimurium. Lactococcus lactis - Lactis is a natural antibiotic, which reduces the ability of pathogenic bacteria to grow and cause infection. It is especially effective against the bacteria Listeria monorytogenes, which causes severe food poisoning. Lactobacillus brevis - Research studies show that L. brevis decreases intestinal permeability, improves intestinal microflora, and has a positive effect on the immune system. Lactobacillus casei - This microorganism is reported in Microbiology & Immunology to have the most potent protective activity against the Listeria bacteria, which proves lethal to 30% of those infected by it. Listeriosis is most commonly transmitted through the consumption of contaminated dairy products or raw vegetables. The most common manifestation of listeriosis is meningitis, which left untreated can result in coma and death. Lactobacillus plantarum - An excellent alternative to antibiotics, L. plantarum is capable of metabolizing semi-resistant fibers, such as onion, garlic, artichoke, wheat, oat, rye, bananas, and yeast. It is also an important tool in antimicrobial defense. Lactobacillus acidophilus - By far, the most well researched bacterial resident of the small intestine is L. acidophilus. This is the colonizer that constitutes the first line of defense against invading pathogens, as well as opportunistic organisms like yeasts, which can take over the area and spread throughout the body when the defensive forces are weakened. L. acidophilus bacteria even helps keep your heart healthy by helping lower the levels of cholesterol in your blood. Lactobacillus gasseri - Has effects on both suppressing H. Pylori and reducing gastric mucosal inflammation, and hypocholesterolemic effect. "http://www.notdoctors.com/florasrc.htmlAnother great article~ Understanding Probiotics


----------



## DireWeeYah

Talissa is so efficient, smart, and helpful! Want to join my real estate team?


----------



## MARK6331

Talissa- you do sound pretty smart!


----------



## Talissa

Ha! Now I'm embarassed...& I'm thinking I'm just as "smart" as you guys, but have more free time to research & study this stuff....John, you crack me up! Love your sense of humor around here...Are you guys doing okay still? Any updates?


----------



## DireWeeYah

I think I want to join your group instead. The Caribbean sounds more relaxing.MY UPDATE: I am giving my last regular update on Align here since it looks like the results are stable. The summmary is Align has considerably reduced urgency and D for me. It is not perfect. There are days when I have some "urgency" just not "em-urgency urgency" No speeding through stop signs. I will also have D probably 1 or 2 days in the week but most days the consistency is "normal." Frankly, the D doesn't bother me anyway as long as I don't have to run over people to get to the reading room. Conclusion is that this is working to some great extent and I will continue on it until it stops working, if that is ever the case.I will still monitor this thread if you have questions or if I would like to chime in. I just won't be providing any more regular updates unless the efficacy of this treatment changes for me,.


----------



## MARK6331

Week 7 update on Align-Itâ€™s just not working for me anymore. But Iâ€™m going to keep taking it for a while.I read something about a Swedish study of factory workers who took probiotics and had fewer sick days than workers who didnâ€™t take it. I have not had a cold or flu this season.â€œTalissa if you want to try Align e-mail your address and you can have a unopened box for freeâ€ I got ibs-d 15 years ago, I drank contaminated well water and got a parasite called giardia the doctor gave me a strong antibiotic and I have never been the same. I have learned more from this web site than from any G.I. doctor. I take Questran to control the D


----------



## Talissa

John (& Lisa), I'm so glad to hear Align's helped you.Mark, I'm seriously bummed out. PLEASE give it 3 months...And the questran -could- interact negatively with its ability to function. The poss side-effects and what you should tell your doc you have for questran indicate it can be taxing to the intestinal lining, the liver, the gallbladder, etc...That's my take on it anyways...But I know, really know, how hard it it to stop taking what makes your days more functional. In my case, its psyllium fiber. My DH is going on a business trip in 10 days, & I'm going to try to stop the fiber then...I'm trying to psyche myself up for it!Thx for offering to send me some Align, twice(I'm blown away by how nice peeps are here!), but I'm sure they'll be shipping int'l soon, or I'll have my in-laws send me some...thx again, T-


----------



## 18488

I don't think it has anything really to do with SIBO. I think its more about altering the types of bacteria that you have in you intestines. Supposedly things like antibiotics can upset the balance of bacteria in your intestines because not all bacteria are affected the same by that kind of stuff. So introducing good bacteria could help restore the gut to the way it should be. Less bad bacteria that remain after a stressful (to the stomach) event could cause low levels of inflammation potentially.


> quote:Originally posted by mekis:Although I'm personally taking a probiotic (mixed Acidophilus & Bifido types, 14 days in), I'm a little unclear as to the precise logic behind them.If the argument is that normal colonic gut flora have escaped into the small intestine (SIBO), then how does introducing more of what are basically very similar bugs help?If the argument is that bad, presumably more territorially invasive, bugs have migrated upstream, how can introducing nice, presumably less invasive, bugs possibly compete with them?Or if you haven't got SIBO, presumably the colonic flora are behaving themselves, so why supplement? (I can see their use following antibiotic treatment, to recolonise before bad bugs & possibly yeasts get ideas above their station.)


----------



## 18488

I stopped taking it because I was feeling pretty normal and wanted to see what happened. I was still pretty good, but then I got a stomach flu and ever since then (even though it's been a few weeks) and now I'm having C almost all the time.  Yuck! One extreme to another yet again. I'm wondering if I should try to start back up again...


----------



## 18042

I am already into 3rd week on align and so far does not see any major improvements. I feel little bit of improvement on relieving the gas and pain and hopefully it will further help on these.


----------



## 17176

hi and welcome kinky


----------



## 19257

I've been on Align now for one week and the only thing I've noticed is mild stomach cramps that last all day, everyday. I started taking Align because I wanted to find a cure for urgency but now I don't know which is worse - occasional urgency or stomach cramps. I know it's trapped gas because ever since I started taking Align I no longer pass gas. I know it's only been one week but has anyone else experienced this while taking Align? Will it go away?I've thought about taking a Bentyl or some peppermint oil with my Align to help with the cramps, hoping it will ease the pain. Has anyone tried doing this? If I asked my doctor all he would say is forget about the Align and wait for the urgency to happen, then take an Imodium. Easy for him to say - he probably doesn't even know what urgency feels like. I'm trying to be proactive and all he wants me to do is be reactive.The last time I experienced cramps like this was a couple months ago - before I started taking Align. I thought if I ate one container of yogurt every day the "good" bacteria would help my IBS. Believe it or not, the first week I felt great - plenty of passed gas, no smell, good BMs, etc. But during the second week my stomach felt weird - like it was filled with butterflies. So I stopped eating the yogurt and then I had bad stomach cramps that lasted an additional week. Coincidence? Perhaps, but maybe my gut just can't handle good bacteria or probiotics? And I have a feeling that if Align doesn't work, Digestive Advantage won't either.Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## DireWeeYah

I had slight cramping early on but nothing major. Can you try taking an over-the-counter gas reducer?


----------



## 21169

> quote:Originally posted by Funny Gutz:Catalina, there should be no unusual problems between the ingredients in this product and prescription medication. This is just freeze dried bacteria in a typical colored medicine capsule with the usual fillers. The stated ingredients aren't anything unsual that you wouldn't find in other medication and considered by the FDA to be "neutral":Bifidobacterium infantis 35624.


Howdy;I have tried to research what B. INFANTis 35624 - is ... what is it's source?Being truthful - I know that human abortions are in many products from vitamins to make up's and lip sticks ... many vaccines are made from human abortions ... what does the "INFANTIS" come from?I am not implying that such is from an abortion, however; with these sick suckers protected by the greedy and the courts they own ... I wouldn't put it past them and I really want to know the source - funny I could see no mention - one place said no wheat or animal products ... , however; humans are not classified as animals - unless you follow Darwin's admitted deceptions.Once again, I want you to know that eating oatmeal at least once a week, eating saur kraut at least once a week and kim chee on a daily basis has put the flora back in the doorah ... and a spoon of raw and unfiltered honey a day to boot - I see the difference and it's cost is almost non-existant ... big box of oat meal AND ONLY USE THE OLD FASHIONED AS THE OTHERS ARE DEAD FOODS ... cost less than 2 bucks and has many servings ... saur kraut is like .35 cents a can or a buck a bag - shoot make your own for pennies ... the kim chee is around 3 bucks for a jar and lasts a couple weeks and a honey comb is like 6 bucks - well worth the investment and it supplies everything one needs to sustain life and a little extra ...Peaceful Solution comes through education;Aintmyfault


----------



## Kathleen M.

Infantis is because this is a bacteria that is commonly found in the guts of breastfed infants.Really, they don't grind up babies to make it







It is a probitoic bacteria. (one of the "good bacteria" people use to effect the flora of the colon)Bacteria are not animals by anyone's classifcation. Again, no humans were harmed to produce bacteria in a vat, really







K.


----------



## 18042

Hi Joolie,Thanks!!


----------



## DireWeeYah

saur kraut IS people.


----------



## SteveE

Perhaps it was helping me more than I thought--either that or I've been "augmented."Initially I was under the impression that it might be helping with the belching part of my problem, but I wasn't seeing any clear signs that it was doing much else for me. About a week ago, I finished my second month supply of align. Now I'm back to belching a lot which in turn makes it hard to get a full breath. I'm very sensitive to that as a wind instrument player, so I'd really like to get that full, deep breath back! On the other hand, there was something else that corresponded with the end of my align supply. I was taking an antibiotic (augmentin) for a throat cyst--which I later learned was not infected in the first place (don't ya love doctors?). One of the oddities since being on augmentin (and I suppose this could be a coincidence) is that I don't really lave loose stools anymore. In fact, it's very much the opposite. In a way, that's good news to me (like the line in Groundhog day where Bill Murray says "Anything different is good.") On the other hand, there's considerable pressure and bloating. I was hoping that the feelings of pressure would pass as my body got used to formed stools again, but no such luck yet.I hate this belching, so I'm considering getting "re-Aligned."Just my $.02


----------



## 16763

I've been taking Align for a little less than a month now. It's hard for me to determine if it is helping or not. I was feeling pretty well before I started taking it and I have continued to feel well. My biggest issue was always stress related and since I haven't been in stressful situations recently, I can't really pinpoint the benefits. But, at least things haven't gotten worse.I have a question for the board though. Is it ok to mix probiotics? Do they cancel each other out or do they work together? The reason I ask is because there is a new kind of yogurt that contains probiotics. I was wondering if it would be ok to eat that while I was taking Align.Thanks guys!


----------



## MARK6331

Week 9 update on Align-I feel great after a few setbacks 4 weeks ago. Iâ€™ve been on a 1/2 dose of my D medicine for 7 days and have had no problem and even had one day with no BM (thatâ€™s rare for me). I do need to highly recommend a brand new yogurt that has just hit the shelves in the U.S. this month called Activia made by Dannon itâ€™s has Bifidus (scientifically proven to survive passage through the digestive system). http://www.brandweek.com/bw/news/recent_di...t_id=1001804384The company claims that it will regulate your digestive system in two weeks. (And it has for me)Activia is available at Wal-Mart and Meijers storesToday Iâ€™m starting my first day with no D medicine Iâ€™m keeping my fingers cross.I got ibs-d 15 years ago, I drank contaminated well water and got a parasite called giardia the doctor gave me a strong antibiotic and I have never been the same. I have learned more from this web site than from any G.I. doctor. I take Questran to control the D


----------



## Talissa

That's great Mark! Thx for letting us know.Talissa


----------



## Stay Strong

Hello Fellow IBS suffersI tried Align for 1 month and had no changes. I've started consuming Activia by Dannon and will see how that goes. Remeron is still the only thing that has made any sort of improvement with my condition. Unfortunately I have come to the conclusion that the only thing that will improve the symptoms of IBS will come from a pharmaceutical company. I'll keep everyone posted if something makes a dramatic improvement.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Thanks Mark too. Unfortunately, Activia is not at my local WalMart yet. In fact, it isn't in Las Vegas at all yet. You can all check for availability at: http://www.dannon.com/dn/dnstore/cgi-bin/P...NavRoot_200.htmRegards,


----------



## DireWeeYah

Hello Stay Strong. I see you are a fellow local. Someone else here (I can't recall exactly, maybe Mark?) saw no improvement until several weeks later. It is entirely possible that it may help after a few more weeks. And, coversely, it may not help at all but it is probably worth trying for a few more weeks. You might even try taking double the dose but check with an insured medical professional, unlike myself, so that your family can sue him if you die of an over-dose. Seriously, I think it will cause no harm and possibly good to double the does but do understand I'm just a dumb Realtor.Good luck.P.S. related to my post above, where did you find Activia in Las Vegas?


----------



## MARK6331

John the Vegas Realtor-I'm from Fort Wayne Indiana, but I own a Real Estate Appraisal business.Mark


----------



## DireWeeYah

The activia in Las Vegas question was for Stay Strong. Sorry to hear that you are from Fort Wayne, Mark







Just kidding, I've been there several times in the far past when I was supplier to the RV/Automotive industry.


----------



## Stay Strong

Hi John,I got Activia at Smith's on Flamingo (East side of town just before the 95). I actually purchased it the day before Mark posted his info about it. I'll probably try Bifantis again in the future when it hits store shelves and the price will most-likely come down. Activia averages out to about $.50 a day verses $1 a day for Bifantis plus itâ€™s very tasty.I'm actually leaving Las Vegas in a few months. The dry hot summers are brutal on my ibs because of all of the water I need to drink. I'm sure you can relate?


----------



## DireWeeYah

Stay Strong,Thanks for the Info. The Smith's right by me on the West side doesn't have it. I'll have to check other nearby Smiths.I haven't had any hot summer/lots o' water IBS issues. But I could see how that may affect someone. If you are selling a home, please let me know!


----------



## 15157

Stay strong, before you leave LV you need to stop in at the Texas Station on Tuesday nights at 7:30 and find the Reliv group and check out what is happening there. Many IBS sufferers are rid of their symptoms. Not cured but not dealing with the symptoms sounds pretty good to me. My friend Amie got rid of her D 2-1/2 weeks after starting the product and it hasn't returned. She's was holding her breath thinking it would return but so far so good. 7 weeks and holding without D. It has also helped people with lifelong C. If you would like to ask her questions you can e-mail me and I'll hook you up. She will be joining here soon to tell about her experience. Kim Ojoanneotib###yahoo.comor 7thheaven.9###gmail.com


----------



## 23392

It's good to read posts where people say it took 4 weeks for Align to work. I'm in mid-week-3 and pretty miserable [for me; I know others are worse off.]. I've always had multiple stools but they've never bothered me--I am luckier than some.I started taking Activia yogurt and then Align. I dropped the Activia because it's a bifantis, and so is the Align, and I was afraid they would compete with each other. I wrote P&G and they said it was OK to take them together--but nothing more than that [and I did ask them to speak medispeak to me, but that was all they said.]. My stools are back to one a day, pretty much--formed and normal-looking--but I am miserable with teh bloating and gas, which has always been my main complaint. Lately every night I have amazing [pressurized, sometimes feeling like stool] gas, and often a little tiny scrappy bit of stool with it. Can anyone speak to this re: Align? Did you get over symptoms? They seem to indicate some improvement by week 2, more by weeks 3 & 4, but I am NOT feeling at all better. Also, re the question about using probiotics to defeat the bad bugs, let me give 2 examples: one, my friend who is a gardener plants invasive plants together because they compete with each other and keep each other in check--something weedkillers won't accomplish as effectively. Two, using the example of clostridium difficile [which is a bit different from some other bad bugs, admittedly]: when you hit c-diff with antibiotics, it dies and forms spores. Antibiotics do not kill the spores! But other bugs DO! So probiotics can actually outcompete and kill c-diff, whereas only pulse-dosing of antibiotics may work in some cases. Walnut trees [I guess this is 3] release a substance which kills off some other plants in proximity. Other things do this by changing the soil. If the 'good bugs' modify the environment to suit *them,* the bad bugs may not be able to grow. Ok, probably teaching my elders and betters to suck eggs, here, but I hadn't seen any replies. If so, sorry!


----------



## Catalina

I didn't have any success with the Align, so I've been trying the Activia yogurt by Dannon. I've been on it for a little over two weeks and not showing any improvement. I've only been eating one cup a day and wonder if I should try it with two cups. Has anyone else had luck with this one?


----------



## 23392

I'm doing a little better with the Align now--maybe. The awful pressurized gas that was happening every night is gone. Still having bad enough distention to interfere with breathing and hence activity, but at least that is gone. It didn't happen as soon as they said, though--and I'm reading that it may take a lot longer than they say...I ordered 2 orders at once so I'll keep trying it and pray.  Something HAS to work!!!


----------



## SteveE

A few weeks after Align and Augmentin and my stools are still not loose! I've had only occasional cramping. I'm not sure which helped or if it was the combination, but I suspect that something changed because of one or both of them. I do get light-headed more frequently and find that when meal time is approaching, I get EXTREMELY hungry. Despite that, I hope the current state of my gut lasts or (dare I ask for it) gets even better. I have not taken any more align after my 2nd month supply ran-out, but on the off chance that Align was helping, I'm considering trying it again. In my previous post, I mentioned that it may have been helping with belching. I don't have that as bad as the last time I posted here, but I do still have some chronic belching issues.


----------



## 15221

Hey SteveE I am curious to your results, and I must say I am on Align right now....long story but if I were you I would keep taking the probiotics and enzymes for a while.....I know from experience when you think your ok your still close to relapsing but for your sake just stay on them a little longer.....glad to hear your feeling well...keep posting


----------



## 15221

Catalina, How long where you on the Align...? Are you taking anything else...? How bad and long have you had IBS..? Thanks NG


----------



## Catalina

I took the Align for over 6 weeks, with no improvement. I've had IBS-D for about 20 years, usually every day, but once in a while, I go 2 or 3 days without it. I take imodium daily also, but I'm going to give lomotil a try. If I go any where, I just don't eat until I get home, and I'm usually ok. Although it can make for a long day. If I eat while I'm out, I have problems. Unlike most with IBS, I can have coffee with no problems, but not colas.


----------



## 15221

Catalina, Have you ever had a stool test done to see what type of microbial balance exists in your GI tract....? I am supposedly pathogenic free in my bacterial levels, but I still have out of balance microbial population and translocation problems as well, but I have no overgrowth of the small bowel....that is why like many othrs here I am trying to find the right balance between diet, supplements and anything else that is positive, I have been on ALign for three weeks, no improvements yet either but I am keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## karoe

Read thru this thread on Align and everyone's experiences; I reproduce below my posts to the Food Forum over the last 3 or so months about growing your own probiotics at home...my ideas came from Jini Patel Thompson's book "Listen to your Gut" (new edition) and the Specific Carbohydrate Diet website. I am moving along on this, trying to get the right balance. I feel better....your comments welcome. I like the idea of being able to actually SEE that I am getting fresh bacteria. Took Metagenics probiotics for a year...had what I would call a gentle effect, which dissapeared when I stopped taking the capsules (the bacterial colony did not, obviously, re-establish itself) I look forward to trying other kinds of bacteria. And no, you don't introduce other "bad" bacteria into the mix as you nearly boil the milk and re-cool it before introducing the culture. Start December 2005 ****I have had some preliminary success with this....wondering who else has tried it. Introduced bifidus and thermopholus in a yogurt I made and incubated for 24 hours. Took it about every other day for 3 weeks. It was so delicious I overdid the firt two or three days....got constipated/slowdown/discomfort. Quit eating it a week ago and still feel its good effects....anyone else try this?****Update on the yogurt. After 3 weeks of having it first thing in the morning every other day, I found that I was getting a very compact, dark stool which needed a lot of coaxing and waiting to pass....and all day headaches. Stopped the yogurt and about 3 days later the headache went away (just before Christmas) and I continued to have the same stool pattern without the yogurt for 10 days, approx. Strayed from my diet on New Year's Day -- I think a piece of cheesecake did it -- and paid for it on Tuesday with pain, headache, loose abundant stool...the whole works. Next day felt better. Day after, which is today, felt even better. Stool is firming up...I am trying to see if the probiotics I introduced into the system are lasting, I guess whether they have become established, and perhaps this is just evidence that they may have. I still am hesitating as to what to do next...grow yogurt-based probiotics or take capsules? I took capsules for a whole year before and did not get this dramatic a reaction...I've read that probiotics work better when they are delivered in the medium they are grown in. Any comments???***More on the yogurt-- I see a lot of viewers to this thread but not a lot of participation. I'd like to encourage those who are looking for dietary "cures" to consider this yogurt idea. The probiotic bacteria you get here are live and abundant; you don't know what you are getting when you buy manufactured yogurt, and by incubating your own for 24 hours, all the milk sugar is used up...making it very digestible. Common sense tells you this is better than some product or pill you buy. I used a greek yogurt with bulgaricus and thermophilus in it, NOTHING else but milk. Would love to hear from others who have tried this.***Hey, Number 1 Packer Fan: The Natren company sells 3 types of probiotic bacteria in powders (and you can get them in 3 pak, usually not in stores but on-line ) and I have sucessfully used the Bifidus (great result with IBS) and the Acidophilus (not really any result, but it tastes good) or you could try the FAGE brand from Greece, it's got bifidus, and it works, take it from me. Be careful to not eat too much right away..can be constipating...ease into it. Let me know how you do.***Still getting a good effect from the bifidus. I am not really inclined to try this since milk seems to be okay for me (I don't drink the stuff, just use it for yogurt making) but why not try unsweetened soy milk if you want to grow your own probiotics? I don't see why it wouldn't work. My plan is to consistently eat these yogurts made from Natren's Healthy Trinity and see if I can re-establish a lasting good foundation of gut bacteria. I am already more comfortable, just doing the bifidus....what else do I do...eat a very healthy diet (org. chicken and turkey, grass fed beef, org brown rice everyday, drink only triple filtered (no chlorine) water, no sugar, no wheat, no fruit. My idea of a splurge is a medjool date. I eat raw nuts every day and olives. Is this a pain? Well, you get used to it. Is it better than feeling sick? Well, I am not cured, I feel bad every day after about 2pm when I "crash" and have to take nap because of fatigue, gut cramp, and headache. On good days the nap takes care of it...for instance, last night I was able to get up, eat dinner and go to the Y to swim. I thank God for days like that ... but I do think that what I am doing is paying off....it's slow because I made mistakes, went off in bad directions. Doing work with self-hypnosis now, too, back to Mike's Tapes (see hypnotherapy on this board) but this time playing them when I get a massage... easier to get into a trancelike state that way. Be well.***Screamer...I don't know about low fat, but I have had success with right fat!!! that's the fats in nuts, olives, olive oil, avocados and pharmaceutical grade fish oil (with lemon or orange flavor) --they are all natural anti-inflammatories and if you ask me, BLOAT is inflammation! Move gently away from bad fats (and that is ANY seed oil) and over to the good ones. RE: mixing your probiotic strains--- don't do it!!! Some become domininant and kill the others off. I'm not making this up, I read it Jini's book (the new edition). Natren packages its superstrains in 3 different bottles and I make, so far, 2 different yogurts. Just fyi, the 3 pack of powders only cost 32$ on line, & then there's another ten or so for shipping and the ice pack....however, this supply lasts a long time!!! please let me know how you do.


----------



## 16612

I have been on Align for 3 months and have to say that it has changed my life. Have been waiting to write in because I didn't want to jinx myself... I suffered form IBS D/C for 7 years... I went for the first 5 weeks with very little change, except that bowel movements were much easier - but still I was having D episodes every 3-6 days. At the end of week 5 something clicked and I have felt completely normal for 2 months. Regular BMs - something I haven't had for years - and even at the same predictable times every day. I haven't changed my diet/exercise regimen at all and am even eating foods I used to avoid and traveling without a problem. No joke - and no, I'm not getting paid by Align... Although, I can't wait until they lower the price!!!


----------



## karoe

Homemade probiotics update: I have now made individual yogurt cultures out of all three Natren "Healthy Trinity" and eaten the products. My results are: the Acidophilus and Lactobacillus strains, while delicious, did not do anything to immediately, dramatically change my gut bacteria in a way that gave me a firm stool and pain relief. The bifidus does. It is most potent when new, and after a few days cooled off in the fridge, it doesn't seem as powerful. I think I will now go on a maintenance dose of bifidus each morning on an empty stomach, and use the others as "food" ie. making up a batch and eating it as a snack so I can get the nutritional value of milk. I have read in the long run that it's good to have all three cultures in the intestine for optimum health, so I guess it's a matter of finding a balance and sticking with it. I hope I can get the cultures to "implant", because it does feel just like symptom relief if, when I stop taking the bifidus, I go back to loose stool, cramps and pain. I will also mention that the bifidus is still giving me a headache, and I believe that is the "die off" reaction. Love to hear anyone else's results. I will say that making your own probiotics seems cheaper and results in a dramatically more effective product than dried powder in capsules. I would encourage anyone who has failed with powdered probiotics or commercial yogurt in the past to try this idea.


----------



## 22837

I've been taking align for about two weeks, with no observed changes...I'm waiting patiently for results.(I also take 4 metamucil 2x/day)*Anyone else on here a RUNNER??!?!?!*My issues are TERRIBLE while out for a run....I need to chat with anyone who's been successful at getting rid of this bothersome issue.thnx


----------



## DireWeeYah

FYI to all, my guess is it is going to be a while still before Align is distributed in retail. P&G just asked me to fill out an online survey regarding my experience with Align. The questions they asked made me think they have a good grasp on IBS issues. But more importantly, they were asking opinion questions on distribution and price sensitivity. This suggests to me that they have neither finalized a sales price nor a distribution strategy as of yet. I think it could be another 6 months before it shows up on store shelves.


----------



## 16841

My guess is that they won't go retail.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Hmm, Proctor and Gamble / Metamucil is a consumer products powerhouse with huge retail clout. I am quite sure they will distribute on the shelves somewhere. It may not be Walmart but it will be some kind of wide distribution (perhaps drug stores or Vitamin retailers) but I do expect to see it in any chain store that also has a pharmacy. I should add that the packaging that is comes in is very consumer-retail oriented. It is overkill packaging for 'net-only.


----------



## Talissa

Hey D, how's our real estate mogul doing? I hope & guess then that the Align is still working for you??Thanks for the info. I'm going to order it online now--have it sent to someone who'll fedex it to me overseas...







Hope you're not spending all your earnings on the slot machines & align







Tal


----------



## DireWeeYah

T.,Well, unfortunately, the Align is not working as well as it was but it is still working to a degree that makes it worthwhile to take it still. I am going to try doubling the dose to see if that makes it more effective again.


----------



## 23124

Hi I am taking Align and the first week was bad, worse than bedore taking it. I am starting 6th week and yesterday had loose stools ( don't know why, as usual, but maybe because I ate a little of gluten in a food I misteke for corn tortilla and bear and false bacon) after many good weeks (not excelent because of gas) but without D. I pretend to go on and arranged for more after those 6 bottles are over. I friend bought it in the States and sent it with a person that was coming to Mexico. Let's see how it goes but I have good hopes.


----------



## DireWeeYah

Keep going and I am glad that it is working most of the time! You said you had "bear" to eat? Bear="oso" You meant beer (cerveza), yes? Both sound good!


----------



## 19370

I've been taking Align for about 4-weeks. This stuff doesn't work worth a #### (get it?). After being disappointed, I re-read the study results with a less optimistic eye and came to the conclusion that this is yet another IBS-D dietary supplemental scam. My $.02 worth.


----------



## 23124

I have been taking Align and the first week was bad but it improved gradually and I was ok. But the sixth week is terrible, it started on sunday bad, mondey and tuesday ok and than it is worse. I couldn't talk to may Doc, an acupnturist and started antibiotics, suspended Align and I am having D each 12 or 16 hours (taking Pepto Bismol). I don't know if it is an infection or the Align.Managed to have a sample but it took me 9 hours to take it to the lab, so I don't know if it will show anything. HelpMariana


----------



## DireWeeYah

D.Dude, I for one do much better on Align than without it. So when I read the study results, it is with a more optimistic eye. All a matter of perspective, eh? Like all treatsments for all kinds of ailments, somethings work for some folks and others, not.Mariana, many/most antibiotics will cause D. This could be the continuing cause of the D after it started for some other reason. As IBS suffers, we have bad days and not so bad days. I suspect it wasn't the Align that caused your D. It is just what happens to us as part of our IBS cycles.


----------



## DireWeeYah

> quote:Originally posted by DireWeeYah.Dude, I for one do much better on Align than without it. So when I read the study results, it is with a more optimistic eye. All a matter of perspective, eh? Like all treatments for all kinds of ailments, somethings work for some folks and others, not.Mariana, many/most antibiotics will cause D. This could be the continuing cause of the D after it started for some other reason. As IBS suffers, we have bad days and not so bad days. I suspect it wasn't the Align that caused your D. It is just what happens to us as part of our IBS cycles.


----------



## 14149

Hi All,New member here - I've had a history of IBS but I can't say it's ever really been IBS-D - just loose, uncomfortable stools (but nonetheless, the docs say its IBS) - I've been on Align GI for 3+ weeks and have noticed no improvement. In fact, I seem to be feeling worse with more loose stools, more frequent bathroom breaks (almost always now after eating) and gas. Is it worth sticking it out to see if it may work? Anyone in similar situation? Thanks!B


----------



## 22864

Not much activity on this board lately. I have been on Align since November. It has helped some but not enough to justify such a high cost plus the pain of having to order it through the mail. I'm going to try the new Dannon yogurt in its place. Maybe I will try the Align again, once it is in the stores. Frankly the only thing that as helped was when I was on anti-depressants. (The serotonin factor)


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

New Study Demonstrates That Bifantis(tm) (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) Offers Relief for Women With Irritable Bowel SyndromeTuesday July 11, 11:31 am ET CINCINNATI, July 11 /PRNewswire/ -- A new study published in the July issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology found that Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) may help relieve many of the symptoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) in women, including diarrhea and constipation(1).IBS, the most common functional bowel disorder diagnosed by physicians and gastroenterologists, is estimated to affect up to one in five Americans(2). Bifantis(tm) is the first and only probiotic, or "good" bacteria, that has been clinically proven to help manage the full range of symptoms of IBS in a large scale, placebo-controlled clinical trial. The study was sponsored by P&G Health Sciences Institute."We are pleased and excited with the results of this study, as it represents an advance in the treatment of IBS which can cause such embarrassing symptoms, often on a daily basis," said Dr. Peter Whorwell, Professor of Medicine and Gastroenterology at the University of Manchester (UK) and lead author of the study.About the StudyIn a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, dose-ranging study, 362 women between 18 and 65 years of age who had been diagnosed with IBS (per Rome II criteria) received placebo or freeze-dried, encapsulated Bifantis once daily for four weeks(1). Throughout the study, patients daily recorded how they felt related to abdominal pain/discomfort, bloating/distension, sense of incomplete evacuation, straining at stool, urgency of bowel movement, passage of gas and mucus and bowel habit satisfaction(1). Patients also recorded their global assessment of relief for both abdominal pain/discomfort and their IBS symptoms(1).At the end of the four week study, Bifantis was observed to be significantly superior to placebo for abdominal pain as well as bloating, bowel dysfunction, incomplete evacuation, straining and the passage of gas(1). Overall, improvements in symptoms experienced were highest in the 1x10(8) cfu dose group(1). Patients' global symptom assessment was superior to placebo by more than 20 percent. No significant adverse events were recorded(1).About BifantisBifantis is the trademarked name for the probiotic strain Bifidobacterium infantis 35624(3). These normal, friendly bacteria play an important role in basic digestion, proper metabolism and overall well-being(3). Bifantis works within the digestive system to restore intestinal balance and maintain normal digestive health(3). Bifantis is a calorie- and lactose-free natural dietary ingredient that is similar to the active cultures found in some yogurts and fermented milks(3).Bifantis may be especially helpful for people who experience one or more of the symptoms commonly associated with IBS, including diarrhea, constipation, bloating, gas, urgency and abdominal discomfort(3).For additional information on Bifantis, visit http://www.bifantis.com or http://www.pghsi.com .About Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)Irritable bowel syndrome is the most common functional bowel disorder, and it is characterized by a range of symptoms, including abdominal pain and discomfort, bloating and altered bowel function (constipation and/or diarrhea)(2).IBS, most often diagnosed by a primary care physician or gastroenterologist, is second only to the common cold as a leading cause of workplace absenteeism in the United States(2). Significant morbidity is associated with IBS, as patients suffering from IBS-related symptoms endure a decreased quality of life as they are prevented from participating in activities they would normally enjoy(2). The impact on quality of life has been estimated to be greater than that of diabetes and similar to that of clinical depression(2).The current goal of therapy is management and reduction in the frequency and severity of episodes or symptoms(2). The management of IBS currently ranges from dietary (increasing fiber and reducing dairy products) and behavioral changes (restricting diet and slowly adding in new foods) to medications (over-the-counter and prescription)(2).About ProbioticsThe word "probiotic" means "for life." Probiotics are beneficial bacteria, or "good, friendly" bacteria that can help strengthen the body's natural defenses, and help restore the appropriate balance of healthy bacteria. Research still is being conducted on how probiotic cultures may influence a wide-range of health conditions, however, it has been established through controlled scientific investigations that probiotics ingested in certain numbers exert health affects beyond inherent basic nutrition(2,3).About P&G Health Sciences InstituteThe P&G Health Sciences Institute is a conglomerate of P&G research expertise and capabilities including state of the art research facilities dedicated to identifying, developing, and using leading health care technologies in the development of effective products for both the developing and developed world. Procter & Gamble has a long history of scientific research both internally and through collaboration with external partners in the areas of health, hygiene, and nutrition, dating back more than 50 years. Please visit http://www.pghsi.com for more information on the P&G Health Sciences Institute as well as http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands. (1) Efficacy of an Encapsulated Probiotic Bifidobacterium Infantis 35624 in Women with Irritable Bowel Syndrome, published in the American Journal of Gastroenterology, July 2006 (2) http://www.pghsi.com/gastrointestinal/probiotics.html , accessed on 6.16.06 (3) http://www.usprobiotics.org/basics/ , probiotics and dairy products section, accessed on 6.16.06--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Source: P&G Health Sciences Institute


----------



## 14416

I just received my first shipment today, and will begin taking it today or tomorrow. I've had a bad stretch of a couple days, so I'm not too sure I want to start something "new" on a bad day, if that makes any sense. Will update it along my journey--I'll be eating Activia, as well.


----------



## 21697

I've been taking this for 14 days now - and I have never been so exhausted in my entire life. Has anyone else had the side effect of severe physical fatigue with this drug? It also has not helped the gas/bloating/pain at all. Probably going to stop taking it.


----------



## 14416

I doubt very seriously it's the Align that is making you severely fatigued.


----------



## Gret

I just finished my first month with it and feel great!


----------



## 21004

> quote:Originally posted by Stomachio:I started taking Align about a week ago and can report some good news. For the first four days I was sticking with imodium, but when the weekend came I stopped the imodium and didn't have any problems. In fact, my stomach felt so normal that I didn't even notice it at all - which is only weird because its been a long time that I've had that feeling (or lack thereof).Went to work on Monday, ate at some restaurants that usually upset the stomach and had no problems. So thus far I am cautiously optomistic. It has only been six or seven days.I think I may be noticing that I am more thirsty than normal. Also, though D is apparently gone, now I am closer to C. No pain or anything like that, but I'm only going to the bathroom in the morning and it a bit of struggle to get everything out. Well, I'd rather that than urgency...but we'll see if things adjust as my system gets used to the stuff.In general I feel much better, and so much so that I am already walking out of the house without taking the stuff, and only when I'm halfway to the car remember and have to run back.Also curious about the interaction of Align and alcohol. Will have to test this in the future.s.


Thanks for the encouraging news. My GI doc at UNC is sending me a month's supply to try, and I certainly hope that I get the results that you have.


----------



## 21004

> quote:Originally posted by triciaB:I have been taking align for three weeks now. I have IBS with constipation switching to loose stools. I can let you know this has been a wonderful three weeks. I feel like a normal person, its something I will not go without.


"Dear TriciaB. Thanks for the encouraging post. My GI physician is sending me a starter sample, and I am in hopes that it will end years of misery. I tested positive for SIBO and have taken 12,000mg of cipro over the last 10 days.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

I decided to try _Align_ for 1 month after I picked up a month's supply at the UNC IBS Symposium last month.I can report now after 1 month, for me, my IBS-D was considerably better. I had a much better formed stool and at times actually felt constipated, ie: formed, but lumpy. I found that _Align_ did nothing for my abdominal pain, which I consider my primary symptom; however, given the success with the formed stool, I intend to continue using it.Jeff


----------



## 16351

I was on Align for 8 weeks and it completely rid me of gas and bloating (it had been really bad prior to this). I noticed nothing the first few days and an increase in pain and bloating on days 4 and 5. By about day six I noticed improvement. Unfortunately I forgot to reorder in time and I ran out for a few days. The new order came empty --the box, shrinkwrapped, had nothing in it. I reordered again and they were gracious enough to send immediately. All told, I was off the product for about 11 days. I didn't think that would be long enough to start at square one but I went through the adjustment phase all over again. I've been back on it for 8 days and my bloating is worse than ever. I'm hoping it will help me as before but I'm nervous that something has changed.


----------



## 14456

Question- I read about Align on this site. Did not relize it needed to be purchased online. Since I could not find it in a store I ended up buying Digestive Advantage for Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Has anyone tried this and how does it compare to Align? I started eating a lot of yogurt and taking Digestive Advantage and Have had no D or stomach cramps. But I am very gassy! Thanks for any input.


----------



## Gret

I tried D.A. for IBS about a year ago, but stopped after a week because the gassiness was too much! I couldn't get through that and function "normally" so I gave up. Align works well, I think. I also like Flora Source.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Booboo,I have tried both DA-IBS and Align. I found DA-IBS somewhat effective. Align gave me a more formed stool and even a feeling of constipation at times. DA-IBS seemed to do more all around, ie: pain, bloating, etc..You really have to try one and then the other to see if either may be right for you. I would do a trial of at least 3 months before moving to the other. Also, give yourself time in between so the after effects of one is not blurring the other.Personally, if I had to choose one, I would choose Align. This is because of the better formed stools for me and the research studies which support its efficacy.Jeff


----------



## 17489

"Each Align capsule contains approximately 1 X 10 to the ninth colony forming units (CFU) of bacteria at the time of manufacture. This is the same as 1 billion bacteria."All the research that has been carried out has used dosages far higher than the latter. 10 billion/g a day NOT 1 billion/g a day!!


----------



## 16682

"Each Align capsule contains approximately 1 X 10 to the ninth colony forming units (CFU) of bacteria at the time of manufacture. This is the same as 1 billion bacteria."All the research that has been carried out has used dosages far higher than the latter. 10 billion/g a day NOT 1 billion/g a day!!http://www.pghsi.com/gastrointestinal/probiotics.htmlActually - they have 2 studies and the second one showed this probiotic works at a dose even lower than the capsule dose (1 x 10*8). The abstracts for all of the studies are on the Bifantis website.


----------



## 21004

I take protonix, remeron, and ativan, with no problems. I am on my third round of Align (Bifantis), and it has definately helped with the IBS-D. I participated in a lactulose (hydrogen) breath test at UNC Medical Center, Chapel Hill NC, and tested positive for SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth), and was given a 10 day regimen of Cipro, 500mg bid. Following the Cipro, I was sent a trial of Align from my physician. If you want any more details, my e-mail address is donnandavid###adelphia.net. This post is in response to a question about drug interaction. As I am new at this, I didn't properly reply with quotation marks.


----------



## 17489

Exactly my point 1x10*8 means 8 billion bacteria / organisms. 1 x 10 means 1 billions. Ok they have reduced their dosages 8 fold rather than 10!!!


----------



## Moises

I just received today a fresh, crisp, $2 bill from Align, with the instructions to take a survey.If I complete the survey, they say, I am to receive $20. The survey is 30 minutes long. I haven't done anything yet. I am a little leery of Align selling information about my daily bowel movements to whoever wants to buy it. Align has my name an address. Obviously this marketing information is quite valuable to them. I am leaning towards not taking this survey.


----------



## 15888

Very interesting and helpful forum guys.But..Does this Align - Bifantis thing work for people with IBS-C??? (and i mean serious constipation, havent been off of laxatives for a single day in the last 9 yrs or so). Sorry for asking in such a sudden manner but i keep reading reports about this product and still dont understand whom does it really target. Oh by the way is it sold across Europe yet? I would appreciate it if you could write down some links to purchase it!What about that Danone and its Activia yoghurt? Yoghurts are part of most peoples diet so a change in brands is not that harsh, i guess, let alone if it works and alleviates bloating, discomfort and offcourse constipation.Last but not least, has anyone tried any sort of immune booster to improve his/her IBS? Since there is research pointing to the case of immune dysfunction in people with IBS shouldnt there be any studies on immune boosters or similar products? I am very skeptical about such products but thinking of trying some just for the sake of experimenting.thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Clinically Proven Probiotic Supplement ALIGN® Now Available to PharmacistsJul 9, 2007 8:00 AM (9 hrs ago)CINCINNATI, July 9 - Procter and Gamble announced today that ALIGN® is now available through wholesalers. ALIGN is a daily probiotic supplement that builds and maintains a natural defense against a full range of episodic digestive upsets, such as constipation, diarrhea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas and bloating*. ALIGN is the only probiotic supplement that contains Bifantis® (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), a natural probiotic strain clinically proven to help restore the balance of healthy bacteria in the digestive system.Probiotics are beneficial or healthy bacteria, which can help strengthen the body's natural defenses and help restore the appropriate balance of healthy bacteria. Common factors that can disrupt the digestive balance are changes in diet or surroundings, stress levels, illness and the use of certain medications -- particularly antibiotics. Further, new research suggests that people who suffer from digestive disorders, such as Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), may have a pronounced disruption of bacterial balance."ALIGN was developed to help people with a wide-range of episodic digestive upsets," said Mauricio Troncoso, Marketing Director for ALIGN. "So we are thrilled that ALIGN will now be more widely available to consumers."ALIGN has been available through the internet and phone for over 18 months with orders increasing daily. Some of the country's leading gastroenterologists have been recommending ALIGN for their patients. ALIGN will be available at the pharmacy counter. Pharmacists can order Align through the wholesalers, Amerisource Bergen, Cardinal and McKesson, in packs of 28 easy-to-swallow capsules.About ALIGN®ALIGN is a daily probiotic supplement that helps build and maintain a strong and healthy digestive system*. ALIGN works by providing a natural defense against episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas, and bloating. ALIGN is the only probiotic supplement containing the probiotic ingredient Bifantis® (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624).Bifantis is the natural probiotic strain in ALIGN. The specific and pure strain Bifantis is clinically proven to build and maintain a strong, healthy digestive system. ALIGN is the only probiotic supplement that contains Bifantis. Experts believe the benefits of probiotics are strain specific, and no other probiotic strain is backed by the strength of the clinical data supporting Bifantis. Please visit AlignGI.com for more information.About Procter and Gamble (NYSE: PG)Three billion times a day, PandG brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Pringles®, Folgers®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head and Shoulders®, Wella, Gillette®, and Braun. The PandG community consists of almost 140,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about PandG and its brands.*These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.SOURCE Procter and Gamble


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Now you can buy Align at your local PharmacyJust follow the steps below:
Print the Align Pharmacy Order Companion.
Call your local pharmacy and ask the pharmacist to order Align for in-store pickup.
Pick up Align at the pharmacy within a day or two.
Find a pharmacy near you.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know if you can get Align in Canada? The Align website doesn't allow non-US addresses.(I'd ask via the Align website, but their "Contact Us" link gives me an "Operation Failed - Illegal Parameter" message in 2 browsers. It's really irritating when big businesses hire webmasters who don't do adequate testing - or is this on purpose because they were getting too many emails? Anyway, I'm not in the mood to disconnect my dialup connection at the moment to use my phone.)Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Margaret,No, unfortunately Align is only available in the US right now.I am traveling over this weekend to the US and because I am down to my last months supply I decided to call up a nearby pharmacy in the area that I am visiting. I followed the instructions listed in the Align Pharmacy Order Companion, and the pharmacy had no problems ordering the product for me. I thought it would take a few days for them to receive it; however, it arrived in less than 24 hours. If you are planning to be in the US for even as little as 24 hours, you can likely order some for yourself through any pharmacy.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Reporting back on my first order of Align through a pharmacy.It couldn't have gone any better. I ordered 6 boxes and they were waiting for me when I arrived at the pharmacy.Jeff


----------



## Guest

Jeff,Thanks for the info. I will be going to the US in about a month, so if I can figure out my schedule, I'll try to arrange to get some.Margaret


----------



## Sirgawain2008

New user and my first post. I just noticed that Align is now avaiable in pharmacies. Unfortunately I'm in Cananda but upstate New York is a short drive. I'm afraid (like the rest of you) I've been on my share on wonder-drug-goose-chases so I was wondering how "worth it" this product is. My primary IBS symptom is abdominal distention/bloating not C or D.


----------



## ger123

Does anyone know if Align is available in Europe, or of a site that will ship to Europe, Ireland in particular.


----------



## gilly07

Hi, I wanted to order Align but live in Australia.I found that I can open a US mailbox and they will post mail to me.I am currently awaiting Align delivery from this U.S. mailbox to Australia via DHL.Of course it costs a bit to do this,but AccessUSA says the postage is cheaper.You pay by the month for the address so can always cancel it if you dont want to use it.any longer. I will know in a week how successful this plan is since sometimes customs charges extra. Gilly


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Only Bifantis Able to Claim Efficacy versus Placebo for IBS Symptoms*Newswise - A new analysis of randomized controlled trials evaluating probiotics in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) has found that Bifantis®, Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, the sole ingredient in Align® (manufactured by Procter & Gamble), is the only probiotic currently able to demonstrate significant improvement in IBS symptoms based upon a properly designed research study. Researchers at the University of Michigan conducted the review to evaluate the safety, efficacy and tolerability of probiotics for IBS in randomized controlled trials and found that, with the exception of the Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 studies, most were not designed in a way that made the data possible to validate. The review data were presented this week at the annual American College of Gastroenterology (ACG) conference taking place in Philadelphia, PA."There is growing interest in medical and patient communities about the use of probiotics in IBS and lots of data has been published about this topic, but it's helpful to know the quality of that data before making a treatment decision," said Darren Brenner, MD, lead investigator on this project. "Our analysis showed that only this particular strain of probiotic, Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, has valid data for successfully treating IBS symptoms. At this point, we just don't have enough valid data to determine if other probiotics are effective for IBS."The StudyThe goal of this systematic review of randomized controlled trials was to evaluate the efficacy, safety and tolerability of probiotics in the treatment of IBS. Criteria for the study included randomized controlled trials testing adults with IBS symptoms using single or combination probiotics versus placebo for IBS symptoms and frequency of adverse events.Of the 13 trials that met selection criteria, 11 demonstrated sub-optimal study design with inadequate blinding, inadequate trial length, inadequate sample size and lack of proper analysis. Only three studies provided quantifiable data about tolerability and adverse events, and the only probiotic to demonstrate significant improvement in IBS symptoms in appropriately designed studies was Bifidobacterium infantis 35624. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 showed significant improvement in the composite score of abdominal pain/discomfort, bloating/distention and bowel movement difficulty compared with placebo. A subsequent study showed that Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 demonstrated superior efficacy to the placebo for the primary outcome measure of abdominal pain/discomfort as well as for secondary measures including bloating/distention, incomplete evacuation, straining and passage of gas."From our discovery of the bacterium to the description of its genome and biological properties and, finally, to the clinical studies that have made this available to consumers in Align, our primary goal has been to provide accurate information on the benefits of Bifantis," said Eamonn Quigley, MD FACG and professor of Medicine and Human Physiology and Head of the Medical School, National University of Ireland (NUI).About Alimentary HealthAlimentary Health is a development stage specialty biotechnology company located in Ireland. The company is focused on the discovery, development and commercialization of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for gastrointestinal disorders and other inflammatory conditions. Alimentary Health is the foundation industry partner of the Alimentary Pharmabiotic Center based at University College Cork, Ireland. Please visit www.alimentaryhealth.ie for more information.About APC The Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre (APC) is a Science Foundation Ireland (SFI) funded research centre headquartered in University College Cork (UCC), with scientists and clinicians also based in Teagasc Moorepark, Cork University Hospital and Alimentary Health Ltd. The APC is investigating mechanisms by which intestinal bacteria influence health and disease and is developing new therapies for lifelong debilitating gastrointestinal diseases such as gastroenteritis, ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease. For information please visit http://apc.ucc.ie/.About AlignAlign is a daily probiotic supplement that helps build and maintain a strong and healthy digestive system.* Align works by providing a natural defense against episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas and bloating. Align is the only probiotic supplement containing Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624). Please visit AlignGI.com for more information.*These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.


----------



## starwoman

Thankyou so much for your report Jeff on Align by Proctor and Gamble, we have all been going through an expensive puzzle when it comes to finding the right Probiotic.Now how can I get some in australiaq?Thanks so much,Carmen (starwoman)


----------



## gilly07

Hi srarwoman,It may not be the same,but must be pretty close-I bought B.Infantis powder today at a pharmacyIts called Neocare(for infants)by Phytocare Unit 8,890 Bourke st Waterloo NSW 2017.I bought in Queensland.Much cheaper than importing Align if that is possible.But doesnt have the numbers after the B.Infantis.Worth a try.Gilly ps in abrown glass bottle in the fridge


----------



## starwoman

Thanks for your reply Gilly,Did it help with your diarrhea?I have spent a small fortune on all these different supplments Gilly, I would love to find one that works, I will try and find the one you mention in the health food shops.thanks so much,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Hi Havent tried yet,but i have spent a fortune too,so fingers crossed Gilly


----------



## Sirgawain2008

I've had my cousin in New Jersey order a three month supply of Align and hope to start using it as soon as it arrives. Just dropped $200 yeserday on supplements recommended by my naturopath and while they are helping, I don't think another $30/month is going to hurt!


----------



## eew1201

I have been on Align for about 2 months. During the time I've taken it, I have had much relief - prescriptions meds and other over the counter remedies never seemed to help.I have had IBS for nearly 7 years. I still do have some trouble, but much less (maybe 2-3 times in the past month) and for much less time (maybe a few hours) when attacks occur.I used to have nearly daily episodes and they last for several hours thru the day.I found that I needed to be on it for about 4-5 weeks befor eI saw any real improvement. I forgot to order some for a while and I noticed a gradual return to my attacks within about a week or two - so I can only assume this is what has helped me. I've taken nothing else for the past two months.Hope this helps - I know everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Yowie

gilly07 said:


> Hi srarwoman,It may not be the same,but must be pretty close-I bought B.Infantis powder today at a pharmacyIts called Neocare(for infants)by Phytocare Unit 8,890 Bourke st Waterloo NSW 2017.I bought in Queensland.Much cheaper than importing Align if that is possible.But doesnt have the numbers after the B.Infantis.Worth a try.Gilly ps in abrown glass bottle in the fridge


Thanks for that info.. i'm in Adelaide, SA .. been trying to find Align but apparently we can't get it here yet.


----------



## centersearch

Where do you live that you were able to get the Align product? Just curious. Thanks Carla


----------



## centersearch

I think the one that I have found to work the best is the PEarls. By Enzymatic Therapy. You can get them at www.enzy.comYou have to take them daily but I can honestly say in about 14-16 days the difference was incredible.


----------



## lustforlife

I just got Natren bifido factor, with its billions upon billions of live cultures. I am curious are they still live when they leave my body. Id hate to think that Im committing genocide over here, its not part of my consciousnesses to do that.I did a search for this brand of probiotic.. and I was curious how effective is it. Is only one pill needed or do you take more than one?Im in pain all the time.. I do NOT consider myself healing or better off if Im still in pain, bloating and cramping or if I have any feelings of inertia etc. I think that time will only make me feel worse if Im cheating and sneaking the wrong foods in. I am curious if anyone knows how effective probitics are, and why they are needed. Does the fact that one has IBS mean that the cultures are off? It hurts to even write this, I am writhing, as I ate too much again in one sitting and I dont know how that can be because I believe Ive only had 1,000 calories today. This is really driving me crazy, I am upset. I can't believe I feel pain everytime I eat ..and I dont consider that I am eating a lot either. I am trying to find all the foods I can eat with the help of Heather Van Vorous.. and its slow going but Im making the switches. I am foregoing the dairy as I don't need the pain.. and its not really that difficult to give that a rest. I have not eaten animals in 13 yrs at least, so thats not the issue either. I am upset about this, its getting worse. I never had stomach aches each time I ate. So this is to be expected and normal?? Can IBS get WORSE!??!??!?!OMG.


----------



## Cillian

I keep reading that Align is the only probiotc that contains Bifidobacterium infantis, however Kirkman labs has a blend of this strain along with two others called BIFIDO COMPLEX. http://www.kirkmanlabs.com/products/probio...ido_081_60.htmlThere are no numbers at the end of Kirkmans though, just thought I would share as I am currently taking Kirkmans Pro Bio-IF and I believe that it too has shown me positive results.


----------



## filly

Any new updates on those taking Align? I've suffered from IBS D/C for a very long time. It starts out as C (I can go several weeks without a BM) and then the C ends in D. Anyway, I've got a bottle ordered and am anxious to see any updates. I was taking Zelnorm and that was wonderful. I sure hope something comes back on the market soon.


----------



## 16963

I've been on Align for two weeks now. I can't believe I waited this long! I kept finding reasons to wait (like, until after the holidays or until after this dr appt or that dr appt, etc) and finally when I ran out of my other probiotics, I decided just to finally give Align a whirl.When I started my old probiotic (called "Bifidophilus Flora Force from Nature's Sunshine), the first couple weeks were awful. I was bloated like nobody's business, my D was worse, etc. I don't' know if it's because I didn't take a break between that and Align, or what, but I didn't have any of that this time around. The day I started taking Align was also the day I got my prescription for Lomotil. And honestly, I've only used Lomotil about 3 times in the last two weeks. Can you believe it? I thought I'd be taking it every day!I can't believe the difference Align has made. I have noticed some of my pants being a little small around my abdomen, but I can't decide if that's Align bloating or me getting fat (or a side effect of the extra fiber I've been taking in lately. We have a subway next door to my office and I've been experimenting with lots of veggies on my sandwiches lately). It works so well - I just regret not starting it sooner!


----------



## NHow

Direweya,Just came across your posting of several years ago and read the FDA report which lists several other products containing Bifidobacterium. However, none of them is the specific form contained in Align - 35624(which is the only form so far shown to be effective in treating IBS symptoms). Proctor and Gamble are still not selling Align in the UK (I wrote to them recently). So, I guess the only way we can get it here is through eBay.com or buying it in the US while on holiday.


----------



## starwoman

H there,I have been using the Probitoc with Bifantis in it, as you cannot get Align in Australia, think it certainly helps as well or better than most, but I still have the wretched DCheers,


----------



## jgurl228

i've been on align for about 3 months now. i also eat an activia yogurt everyday. i have noticed a HUUUGE difference. while i still have D sometimes (only the week of my period), i dont have it other times.last year i was a second year college student totally suffering with IBS, missing classes, tests, work, dates with my boyfriend, etc. id just stay in the house close to the toilet. but now i barely even THINK about my stomach if im about to go out somewhere. sometimes ill still feel uncomfortable in my stomach, but nowhere close to what it was like last year.


----------



## starwoman

Lucky you......







Good on you, I hope it continues to work for you.......Did you change your diet in anyway or only the yoghurt? what type of yoghurt are yu useing and how many times are you taking the align?thanks for your information........


----------



## NancyCat

I couldn't tolerate it. It gave me a nasty taste and horrible bloating, I couldnt even stand straight, had to stop it. It does help some though, have heard very good things about it, just isnt for me.


----------



## jgurl228

I eat the Activia yogurt once every day. I usually take the Align maybe 5/7 days of the week. I kind of change it around. Otherwise I made no big changes to my diet. I AM lactose intolerant and have been for years so I do not eat ANY dairy at all. I also do not eat foods that are high in fat or oil because I notice that doesn't sit too well with me.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Align® Daily Probiotic Supplement Meets New Consumer Guidelines*Align with Bifantis® meets high standards set by independent scientific association to help consumers choose credible probiotic products CINCINNATI-February 5, 2009-According to a new set of guidelines unveiled yesterday by The International Scientific Association for Probiotics and Prebiotics (ISAPP), there are five key criteria that consumers should consider when selecting a probiotic product-strain specificity, clinical proof, packaging, and the quality and quantity of probiotics in a product. The Procter & Gamble daily probiotic supplement Align fully meets these criteria, making it a good option for those who want to build and maintain a natural defense against abdominal discomfort and episodic digestive upsets such as bloating, constipation, diarrhea, gas, and urgency.* Titled "The P's and Q's of Probiotics," these criteria were developed to help consumers select credible, effective probiotic products in a crowded market. "These new guidelines set a high standard that few probiotic products currently on the market can meet," said Susan Abeln, R.Ph. Principal Scientist, Procter & Gamble Research and Development. "With Align, P&G has been committed to ensuring the highest quality, every step of the way-from research to manufacturing to packaging. Align already has strong clinical proof behind it, and the fact that Align meets these guidelines is just further proof for why it is recommended by some of the world's leading gastroenterologists." Below is an outline of how Align meets "The Ps and Qs of Probiotics," which were reviewed and approved by respected researchers across the United States, Canada, and Europe. • Probiotic Strain: Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 (the unique strain trademarked as Bifantis) is the sole ingredient in Align and belongs to the well-researched Bifidobacterium family. Bifantis has been clinically proven to help strengthen the body's natural defenses and play an important role in basic digestion, proper metabolism, and overall well-being. Align is the only probiotic supplement that contains Bifantis. • Proof: Bifantis has been independently tested and evaluated in randomized, controlled human clinical trials. The resulting Bifantis data has been published in top medical journals such as Gastroenterology and The American Journal of Gastroenterology. Peer-reviewed journals, including The New England Journal of Medicine, Public Library of Science, and Nutrition in Clinical Practice continue to cite the benefits and clinical effectiveness of Bifantis. • Quality and Quantity: DNA testing guarantees the purity of Align and that the product packaging and labeling meets all World Health Organization (WHO) recommendations, and clearly states the following: Probiotic Strain: Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 (Bifantis) Colony Forming Units (CFU): 1 x 109 (1 billion) live bacteria Suggested serving size: Take one capsule daily, every day Health Benefits: Clinically proven to build and maintain a natural defense against episodic constipation, diarrhea, urgency, gas and bloating* Proper storage conditions: Store at room temperature, no refrigeration required Corporate contact information: AlignGI.com, (800) 208-0112• Packaging: Align contains 1 x 109 (1 billion) CFU of live bacteria when manufactured, and provides an effective level until at least the "best by" date printed on the package. Align capsules are stored in specially designed blister packs that ensures the bacteria will remain alive and effective until consumption or until the expiration date printed on the box. The complete guidelines are available on ISAPP's Web site, www.ISAPP.net. Align is currently available online at www.AlignGI.com, via phone at (800) 208-0112, and through local pharmacists and select retailers. About Align Align is a daily probiotic supplement that helps build and maintain a strong and healthy digestive system.* Align works by providing a natural defense against episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas, and bloating. Align is the only probiotic supplement containing the probiotic ingredient Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624). Bifantis is the natural probiotic strain in Align. The specific and pure strain Bifantis is clinically proven to build and maintain a strong, healthy digestive system. Align is the only probiotic supplement that contains Bifantis. Experts believe the benefits of probiotics are strain specific, and no other probiotic strain is backed by the strength of the clinical data supporting Bifantis. Please visit AlignGI.com for more information. Visit www.AlignGI.com and www.Bifantis.com for more information. About Procter & Gamble (NYSEG)Three billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn® Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella, Gillette®, and Braun. The P&G community consists of almost 140,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.Contacts:Velvet Gogol Bennett Procter & Gamble (513) 622-4734 [email protected] Jaclyn BuccellatoMS&L Worldwide(212) [email protected]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Review of Probiotic Trial Research Finds Only Bifantis® Able to Claim Efficacy for IBS Symptoms* Study Adds to Growing Evidence of B. Infantis 35624 Efficacy in IBS PopulationCINCINNATI, March 23 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- A review by researchers at Northwestern University (Chicago, IL) and University of Michigan (Ann Arbor, MI) of the utility of probiotics in the treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) found that Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 was the only probiotic strain out of 13 different individual strains or preparations reviewed to significantly improve symptoms of IBS, including abdominal pain, bloating and bowel movement difficulty. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 is marketed as Bifantis® and can be found in a daily probiotic supplement by Procter & Gamble. The researchers reviewed 16 random-controlled-studies, evaluating the efficacy, safety and tolerability of probiotics in the treatment of IBS. With the exception of the Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 studies, researchers found the other trials did not use an appropriate study design and did not adequately report adverse events. The article was published on the American Journal of Gastroenterology website in advance of appearing in the publication's April 2009 issue(1).Irritable Bowel Syndrome affects one in five Americans and treatment options are limited. Darren. M Brenner, Division of Gastroenterology and Department of Internal Medicine, at Northwestern University and lead investigator of this study, hypothesized that alterations in gut microflora may contribute to the development of IBS symptoms, and believed these symptoms could be improved by probiotics. "Probiotics are gaining popularity for the treatment of multiple gastrointestinal disorders, including IBS," said Brenner, MD. "After assessment of the methodological and statistical designs of these studies, B. infantis 35624 was the only probiotic that showed repeated efficacy."Clinical evidence and support for Bifantis continues to growBifidobacterium infantis 35624, discovered in the early 1990s by microbiologists at Alimentary Health in Cork, Ireland in partnership with P&G, has been independently tested and evaluated in several clinical trials conducted with humans. This latest review provides continued clinical evidence of Bifantis efficacy in helping to manage a range of gastrointestinal issues including abdominal pain, bloating, constipation, diarrhea, gas and urgency. Bifantis efficacy data has been published or referenced in several medical journals, including the American Journal of Gastroenterology(2), Gastroenterology(3), New England Journal of Medicine(4), Public Library of Science (PLoS)(5) and Nutrition in Clinical Practice(6). Bifantis is found in the number one gastroenterologist recommended probiotic supplement in the United States(7).Susan Abeln, Principal Scientist at Procter & Gamble, said, "P&G has worked with Alimentary Health to study and develop a supplement with Bifantis because we firmly believe in the benefits of this strain for the millions of Americans struggling to manage digestive upsets each day. We're excited to make Bifantis available to consumers nationwide this spring."Further credentialing the probiotic strain, P&G recently announced that Bifantis meets the probiotic guidelines established by The International Scientific Association for Probiotics and Prebiotics (ISAPP). These guidelines include five key criteria that consumers should consider when selecting a probiotic product -- strain specificity, clinical proof, packaging, and the quality and quantity of probiotics in a product. Bifantis is proven to fully meet these guidelines, making it a good option for those who want to build and maintain a natural defense against abdominal discomfort and episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, urgency, gas and bloating.April is National IBS Awareness Month April is IBS Awareness Month, making this probiotic review timely and appropriate for all IBS sufferers in need of relief. IBS is one of the most common functional bowel disorders diagnosed by primary care physicians and gastroenterologists; and 70 percent of IBS sufferers do not seek medical treatment and continue to suffer from digestive upsets. IBS is second only to the common cold as a leading cause of workplace absenteeism in the U.S. IBS costs the U.S. healthcare system up to an estimated $20 to 25 billion annually in direct and indirect costs.(8)About BifantisBifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) is a probiotic strain that can help strengthen the body's natural defenses and play an important role in basic digestion, proper metabolism and overall well-being. Bifantis is the only natural probiotic strain found in Align. Bifantis has clinically demonstrated that, when taken regularly, it can help promote normal digestive health. Capsules containing Bifantis deliver millions of good bacteria to the digestive system to restore intestinal balance and maintain normal digestive health. Visit www.Bifantis.com for more information.Bifantis was developed by Alimentary Health.About Procter & Gamble (NYSE: PG - News)Three billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn® Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella, Gillette®, and Braun. The P&G community consists of almost 140,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.About Alimentary HealthAlimentary Health is a development stage specialty biotechnology company located in Ireland. The company is focused on the discovery, development and commercialization of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for gastrointestinal disorders and other inflammatory conditions. Alimentary Health is the foundation industry partner of the Alimentary Pharmabiotic Center based at University College Cork, Ireland. Please visit www.alimentaryhealth.ie for more information. Contact: Velvet Gogol Bennett, P&G Phone: (513) 622-4734 Email: [email protected] Contact: Chido Tsemunhu, MS&L Worldwide Phone: (212) 468-3681 Email: [email protected] (1) Am J Gastroenterology advance online publication, 10 March 2009; doi: 10.1038/ajg.2009.25 (2) Whorwell PJ, Altringer I, Morel J, et al, Efficacy of an Encapsulated Probiotic Bifidobacterium Infantis 35624 in Women with Irritable Bowel Syndrome; Am. J Gastroenterology, 2006:101(7): 1581-1590 (3) O'Mahony L, McCarthy J, Kelly P, et al, Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium in Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Symptom Responses and Relationships to Cytokine Profiles, Gastroenterology, 2005;128 (3): 541-551 (4) E. A. Mayer, M.D., Irritable Bowel Syndrome; N Engl J Med 2008;358;1692-9 (5) O'Mahony C, Scully P, O'Mahony D, Murphy S, O'Brien F, et al. (2008) Commensal-Induced Regulatory T Cells Mediate Protection against Pathogen-Stimulated NF-kB Activation. PLoS Pathog 4(8): e1000112. doi:10.1371/journal.ppat.1000112 (6) Arnold Wald and David Rakel; Behavioral and Complementary Approaches for the Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome; Nutrition In Clinical Practice; 2008:23 (3): 284 - 292 (7) Among those who recommended a brand of probiotic in 2008, Wolters Kulwer survey, 2008 (8) LadabaumU. Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Adv Stud Med 2004; 4(3): 128-134; Drossman DA, Camilleri M, Mayer EA, Whitehead WE. AGA Technical Review of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Gastroenterolgy 2002;123:2108-2131; Johns Hopkins Resource Center, Digestive Diseases Library. Monograph on Irritable Bowel Syndrome (2004). www.hopkins-gi.org--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Source: Procter & Gamble


----------



## lkel

When I read the news article re: Bifidus, I understood it to mean that that particular strain of probiotic has been tested & found useful in treating symptoms of IBS. And that other strains of probiotic have also been tested, but the testing was fouled up in some way, so those strains were not being promoted at this time. Not to say that these strains were not useful, but had not been tested properly.Am I fouled up on this? I can see that P & G is racing to get their product to market & has a patent? copywrite? on this strain???I was right there with the crowd, getting ready to order this stuff, but my little voice tells me to wait till the dust clears. Is anyone well versed enough to clear this up?ThxLuann


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Bifidobacterium infantis 35624: A Novel Probiotic for the Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome*Rev Gastroenterol Disord. 2009;9(1):7-15Authors: Brenner DM, Chey WDIrritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a common disorder with widespread prevalence. Due to its heterogeneous pathogenesis, efficacious treatments are lacking. The few medications that are effective for treating global IBS symptoms have either been withdrawn or restricted due to detrimental side effects; thus, safe and effective alternatives are urgently needed. Increasing data have revealed that inflammatory changes may play a role in the development of IBS, and probiotics, commensal organisms with inherent health benefits, may alter that milieu. Although their exact mechanisms of action remain elusive, it is clear that the beneficial properties inherent to each probiotic species are strain specific. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 ( B infantis 35624; Bifantis, The Procter & Gamble Company, Cincinnati, OH), is a probiotic with unique abilities to reduce intestinal inflammation. Two randomized, controlled trials have validated its efficacy for treating both individual and global IBS symptoms without evidence to suggest an increase in adverse events. B. infantis 35624 appears safe and effective for the treatment of IBS.PMID: 19367213 [PubMed - in process]View the full article


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

As World Digestive Health Day (May 29th) approaches, it is the perfect time to re-evaluate your digestive health and think about your options for creating a healthier lifestyle. The probiotic industry has grown to represent a huge sector of the health supplement and food industry estimated at over $10 billion. With so many probiotic choices, it is important to make the right decision. The International Scientific Association of Probiotics and Prebiotics established guidelines on choosing the right probiotic, including information on probiotic strain, proof, packaging, quality and quantity. Bifantis, the probiotic strain found in Align, fully meets these guidelines.To help educate consumers about the importance of digestive health, P&G has partnered with celebrity nutritionist Ashley Koff, R.D. to launch the Align® My Digestive Makeover Contest. Ashley Koff has worked with celebrities like Emily Deschanel, Josie Maran and Elizabeth Hasselbeck to give them makeovers from the inside and help strengthen their digestive health. Consumers have the chance to win a trip to the 2009 People's Choice Awards and After Party. The grand prize winner will also receive free nutritional counsel and digestive makeover advice from Ashley Koff, R.D., who will be helping the contest winner feel as great as her celebrity clients do - from the inside, out.To enter the Digestive Makeover contest, visit http://www.MyDigestiveMakeover.com


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Alimentary Health's Probiotic Technology Launched Nationwide in the US* Press Release Source: Alimentary Health Ltd. - Marketed as Align® by Procter & Gamble On Tuesday May 12, 2009, 11:30 am EDT CORK, Ireland, May 12 /PRNewswire/ -- Alimentary Health Ltd. ("Alimentary Health" or "the Company"), the specialty gastrointestinal company, welcomes today's announcement from its licensing partner Procter & Gamble (P&G), that Align, a daily probiotic supplement clinically proven to naturally defend against episodic digestive upsets, is now available nationwide in the US. Previously only available on-line and through special order from pharmacists, Align is already the US's number one gastroenterologist-recommended probiotic supplement.Align contains Bifidobacterium infantis 35624, Alimentary Health's probiotic technology trademarked by P&G as Bifantis®. Bifantis was developed by Alimentary Health, a global leader in the discovery, development and commercialisation of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for GI disorders and other inflammatory conditions, in partnership with P&G. Alimentary Health, founded in 1999 with the support of Enterprise Ireland, is one of the founding partners of the Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre (APC), a UCC/Teagasc Research Centre focusing on gastrointestinal health and the development of new therapies for debilitating disorders such as Crohn's disease, ulcerative colitis and irritable bowel syndrome. The APC was initially established with funding from Science Foundation Ireland (SFI).Probiotics are beneficial bacteria that aid digestion and support a more desirable balance of healthy bacteria in the gastrointestinal tract. Align is the only supplement that contains Bifantis, which has been clinically proven to help promote healthy bacteria in the digestive system and to help build and maintain an ongoing natural defence against episodes of digestive imbalance such as constipation, diarrhoea, urgency, gas and bloating.Bifantis has been independently tested and evaluated in randomized, controlled human clinical trials. The resulting data has been published in top medical journals such as Gastroenterology and the American Journal of Gastroenterology, and additional peer reviewed journals including the New England Journal of Medicine continue to cite the benefits and clinical effectiveness of Bifantis as a way to help build and maintain an ongoing natural defence against digestive imbalance. In a recent study evaluating 16 different probiotic studies, only Align was found to have efficacy against abdominal pain, bloating and bowel movement difficulty.Barry Kiely, CEO of Alimentary Health, said: "The national launch of Align in the US is the realisation of a long and extremely successful collaboration between Alimentary Health and P&G. We are proud that our clinically proven probiotic strain will be available to consumers across the US, marketed by the best known consumer goods company in the world. Today's announcement reinforces Alimentary Health's position as the global leader in the development and commercialization of clinically supported probiotic technology."Susan Abeln, Principal Scientist at P&G said, "There are literally hundreds of probiotic supplements on the market today, however, many factors influence how well a probiotic works, and there are critical differences between strains that many consumers may not be aware of. Procter & Gamble has spent years ensuring that Align is of the highest quality and delivers excellent results."About Alimentary HealthAlimentary Health is a development stage speciality biotechnology company located in Ireland. The Company is focused on the discovery, development and commercialization of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for gastro-intestinal disorders and other inflammatory conditions. Alimentary Health is the foundation industry partner of the Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre based at University College Cork, Ireland. http://www.alimentaryhealth.ie.About Procter & Gamble (NYSEG - News)Three billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella®, Gillette®, and Braun®. The P&G community consists of almost 140,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.About Align®Align is a daily probiotic supplement that helps build and maintain a strong and healthy digestive system**. Align works by providing a natural defence against episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhoea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas and bloating. Align is the only probiotic supplement containing the probiotic ingredient Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624). Visit http://www.AlignGI.com for more information.About Bifantis®Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) is a probiotic strain that can help strengthen the body's natural defences and play an important role in basic digestion, proper metabolism and overall well-being. Bifantis is the only natural probiotic strain found in Align. Bifantis has clinically demonstrated that, when taken regularly, it can help promote normal digestive health. Capsules containing Bifantis deliver millions of good bacteria to the digestive system to restore intestinal balance and maintain normal digestive health. Visit http://www.Bifantis.com for more information. Contact Information: Financial Dynamics Jonathan Birt/John Dineen, Tel: +44-(0)20-7269-7193


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Procter & Gamble Announces National Launch of Align with Bifantis - The Gold Standard of Probiotic Supplements*_Align® and Celebrity Nutritionist Ashley Koff Partner to Give Consumers a Digestive Health Makeover from the Inside Out_CINCINNATI, May 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Every day, millions of Americans endure episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, urgency, gas and bloating. The conditions are so unpredictable that sufferers often have to plan their life around finding the closest bathroom. Today, Procter & Gamble (P&G) announced that Align, a daily probiotic supplement clinically proven to naturally defend against a spectrum of digestive upsets, is available on store shelves nationwide. Previously only available on-line and through special order from pharmacists, Align is already the #1 gastroenterologist recommended probiotic supplement in the country. ***Probiotics are beneficial bacteria that aid digestion and support a more desirable balance of healthy bacteria in the gastrointestinal tract. Align is the only supplement that contains the natural probiotic strain, Bifantis® (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), which has been clinically proven to help promote the balance of healthy bacteria in the digestive system and to help build and maintain an ongoing natural defense against the five signs of episodic digestive imbalance -- constipation, diarrhea, urgency, gas and bloating.* "We know there are millions of consumers who suffer from episodic digestive upsets that are looking for a solution that really works," said Tom Kuhn, Align Brand Manager. "While we are proud of strong clinical evidence behind Align, it's really the level of enthusiasm and satisfaction we've seen from consumers who have already found success with Align that makes us so thrilled to bring it to stores nationwide."Powerful Proof Backs Align and BifantisBifantis has been independently tested and evaluated in randomized, controlled human clinical trials. The resulting data has been published in top medical journals such as the American Journal of Gastroenterology. Peer-reviewed journals, including The New England Journal of Medicine, continue to cite the benefits and clinical effectiveness of Bifantis as a way to help build and maintain an ongoing natural defense against digestive imbalance. In a recent study evaluating 16 different probiotic studies, only Align was found to have efficacy against digestive upsets such as abdominal pain, bloating and bowel movement difficulty.(1)Bifantis was discovered in the early 1990s by microbiologists at Alimentary Health in Cork, Ireland in partnership with P&G. Alimentary Health is a global leader in the discovery, development and commercialization of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for GI disorders and other inflammatory conditions. Barry Kiely, Chief Executive of Alimentary Health said, "The U.S. launch of Align is another testament to the successful collaboration between Alimentary Health and P&G. We are proud to be in a partnership that has resulted in making a first-of-its-kind, clinically proven, probiotic technology available to American consumers."Additionally, Align fully meets the recent guidelines developed by the International Scientific Association for Probiotics and Prebiotics (ISAPP) to help consumers choose a credible probiotic product. The guidelines emphasize specific probiotic strains, clinical proof, high quality packaging, sufficient quantity of live bacteria and quality of product.Susan Abeln, Principal Scientist at Procter & Gamble said, "There are literally hundreds of probiotic supplements on the market today; however, many factors influence how well a probiotic works, and there are critical differences between strains that many consumers may not be aware of. Procter & Gamble has spent years ensuring that Align is of the highest quality and delivers excellent results."Align® Partners with Celebrity Dietician Ashley Koff for Nutrition Tips and Offers "Digestive Makeover" Essay Contest** An ever expanding market, digestive health is not only a key health trend for 2009(2), but also the foundation for overall health. A recent survey found that 75 percent of women were interested in getting a digestive health "makeover" with health experts as a way to strengthen gastrointestinal health while avoiding uncomfortable episodic digestive upsets that impact their daily life. Because of this, P&G has partnered with celebrity nutritionist Ashley Koff, R.D. to launch the Align® My Digestive Makeover Contest** to help educate consumers about the importance of digestive health with Align. Through the Align® My Digestive Makeover Contest**, consumers can take a moment to share how Align has helped them manage their episodic digestive upsets while entering for a chance to win a trip to the 36th Annual People's Choice Awards and After Party. The grand prize winner will also receive free nutritional tips and digestive makeover advice from Ashley Koff, R.D., who will be helping the contest winner feel as great as her celebrity clients do -- from the inside, out. "I'm constantly asked what people can do to have their insides feel as good as their outsides. As a nutritionist, I work to address the root causes of digestive issues and recommend choosing foods directly from nature, and maintaining an inner balance of healthy gastrointestinal bacteria through probiotics as a way to prevent upsets," said Koff R.D., "The results are bound to wow you. I'm glad to be working with Align to launch the contest and help people understand the importance of digestive health." Visit www.MyDigestiveMakeover.com for more great digestive health tips from Ashley Koff, R.D. and information on the Align® My Digestive Makeover Contest**. For more information on Align, please visit www.AlignGI.comWhere to Find AlignAlign can be found at most major retailers nationwide and online in a package featuring proprietary individual blister packs that ensure each capsule maintains its potency and efficacy. In addition, each box of Align comes with a daily digestive tracker that educates and informs consumers about probiotics and helps them identify personal digestive triggers as a way to follow their gastrointestinal health progressAbout Align® Align is a daily probiotic supplement that helps build and maintain a strong and healthy digestive system*. Align works by providing a natural defense against episodic digestive upsets such as constipation, diarrhea, abdominal discomfort, urgency, gas and bloating. Align is the only probiotic supplement containing the probiotic ingredient Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624). Visit www.AlignGI.com for more information.About Bifantis®Bifantis (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624) is a probiotic strain that can help strengthen the body's natural defenses and play an important role in basic digestion, proper metabolism and overall well-being. Bifantis is the only natural probiotic strain found in Align. Bifantis has clinically demonstrated that, when taken regularly, it can help promote normal digestive health. Capsules containing Bifantis deliver millions of good bacteria to the digestive system to restore intestinal balance and maintain normal digestive health. Visit www.Bifantis.com for more information.Bifantis was developed by Alimentary Health. About Procter & Gamble (NYSE: PG) Three billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Actonel®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella®, Gillette®, and Braun®. The P&G community consists of almost 140,000 employees working in over 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands. About Alimentary Health Alimentary Health is a development stage specialty biotechnology company located in Ireland. The Company is focused on the discovery, development and commercialization of proprietary probiotic and pharmabiotic treatments for gastro-intestinal disorders and other inflammatory conditions. Alimentary Health is the foundation industry partner of the Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre based at University College Cork, Ireland. www.alimentaryhealth.ie. Contacts: Velvet Gogol Bennett Procter & Gamble (513) 622-4734 [email protected] Jaclyn BuccellatoMS&L Worldwide(212) [email protected]*These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.**NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. This promotion is open only to residents of the 50 United States and the District of Columbia who are 18 years of age or older at time of entry. Void where prohibited. Contest begins at 12:00 Noon (ET) on 5/4/09 and runs through 11:59 PM (ET) on 7/31/09. See Official Rules (by which all entrants are bound), for complete entry details. Sponsor: The Procter & Gamble Distributing LLC, One P&G Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, USA.***Among those who recommended probiotics in a Wolters Kluwer survey in 2008.(1) Darren M Brenner, Matthew J Moeller, William D Chey, et al, The Utility of Probiotics in the Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A Systematic Review; Am. Journal of Gastroenterology, 2009:104: 1033-1049(2) 10 Key Trends in Food, Nutrition & Health 2009. Available at: http://www.new-nutrition.com/BROCHURES/10kt09%20brochure.pdf. Accessed 3/30/2009Website: http://www.pg.com


----------



## alignment

Is this website sponsored by Align? I now see Align advertisements all over the website and negative comments about Align are being deleted from this thread. Although I understand the need to make a profit, I hope this doesn't affect the impartiality of the website.


----------



## idkwia

Yes very good point Alignment (although judging by your name maybe you are sponsored by them - ha! ha!). So I would also like to ask the same question, is this site sponsored by Align?


----------



## dctdc

I think this website and many forums like it are great for providing support for those of us suffering from IBS. Many times friends, family, and co-workers cannot truly understand the impact this disorder has on our lives. The downside to this type of forum is that people tend to lose site of the fact that holistic medicine, natutal cures, and diets are not "cookie cutter" approaches to wellness....what works for one person may definitely not work for the next. People should always make informed decisions regarding their health...meaning if you read something here on this website check the sources and facts. Look up the research studies....Make certain that the research is not biased (sponsored by proctor and gamble or Dannon).For those people that are not responding well to "Align" it may well be due to the additives in this product. The product contains:Microcrystalline cellulose: For even dispersal of cultures (vegetable origin)Cellulose is not digestible by humans, it is insoluable fiber adding bulk to stool, insoluable fiber can actaully aggravate some IBS sufferers symptomsHypromellose: Vegetarian capsule shellSugar: Adds to formulation stability of bacteria if the sugar is in the form of FOS (fructooligosaccharide) this too can aggravate symptoms of IBS for some people. 6 years ago this was the first thing I discovered when I was searching for probiotic. If I took one with FOS or even added FOS on my own (because many hollistic doctors had recommended it) I had a dramatic increase in gas/bloating/urgencyMagnesium stearate: For even dispersal of culturesMilk protein: For culturing processTitanium dioxide: To give an opaque appearance A study by Churg et. al. at the University of British Columbia in their paper "Induction of Fibrogenic Mediators by Fine and Ultrafine Titanium Dioxide in Rat Tracheal Explants" (1999) found that ultrafine particles of the anatase form of titanium dioxide, which are less than 0.1 microns, are pathogenic or disease causing. Kumazawa, et. al. in their study, "Effects of Titanium Ions and Particles on Neutrophil Function and Morphology" concluded that cytotoxicity (danger to the cell) was dependent on the particle size of titanium dioxide. The smaller the particle size, the more toxic it is. so, if you are trying to heal your GI tract why would you want this ingrediant in a probiotic?!Sodium citrate dihydrate: Adds to formulation stability of bacteriaPropyl gallate: Anti-oxidant stabilizer added to preserve the Align capsulesFD&C blue #2, FD&C blue #1, riboflavin: Color to make capsules distinctiveAnother issue with use of Align and probiotics...Switching suddenly can cause GI distress. Starting out too strong can cause a "die off" effect of the good & bad mircoflora of the gutt. If this happens people can experience a temporary worsening of symptoms. If after 2-4 weeks a person has not experienced improvement or the symptoms are worse then this product simply is not the specific product for you....Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 in its pure form (the 35624 is the lab identification given to this particular strain that was lab raised and used in the clinical trials in Ireland)..For people that have not had succes with Align try going to a health food store and look for a probiotic that contains Bifidobacterium Infantis. If you find Bifidobacterium infantis dont worry that it does not say 35624..Also, look for it in a liquid/fermented product strain - because this was what was used in the studies demonstrating the clinical efficacy of B. Infantis. Align probably does provide a significant reduction in IBS symptoms. However, when it gets processed and packaged for mass marketing this is where the probelem may arise. Finally, find a "functional" medicine doctor... Have them run a comprehensive digestive stool annalysis, check for leaky gutt, and small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. These tests have been around for years...BUT..main stream medicine has only recently begun to consider them and embrace them for working up the patient presenting with IBS. I speak from experience on this...I had the test done for small intestinal bacterial overgrowth...it came back "postive." I treated it Hollistically over 6 months with probiotics and herbs...and now I am on a daily maintence dose. while my IBS is not cured... I would estimate that I have improved 70-80%


----------



## S_LIne

I took Align for about a month it helped a bit but not enough in my opinion to spend the 30 dollars for new supply. I switched to Digestive Advantage IBS and have had go luck with it. The urgency has almost stopped (still have an off day once and a while). I really think Align is a great product and there on to something for sure but the price needs to come down a bit.


----------



## cherrypie09

What i would like to know is, how can one product say it helps, diarrhoea and constipation, ??? if you have diarrhoea with urgency(like i do) how does the product know to help you with the diarrhoea and vice versa, if you are constipated. I just dont see how one product can help two different symptoms. Any one know and can enlighten me.


----------



## starwoman

Dear Jeff,I am going through a bad stage right now, burning diarrhea, bad gas pains, I dont know what to do next trying Lindas Calcium to try and stop the diarrhea, but doesnt help much, I cant get Align in Australia, thee must be something I can do to get relief.Can you help me, do you know the latest information, can I get help here in australia?Kind regards,Starwoman


----------



## Kathleen M.

There seem to be several probiotic companies in Australia that use the same species of bacteria in them. They may not have the specific strain but they do have the same species.


----------



## Guest

I'm brand-new to this forum... I found it by researching Align... I want to thank all of the posters for their information and experiences... it helped me make my decision...I've been dealing with IBS-D for about 20 years... I'm 55 and have a six-pack of grandbabies now, but way before that, the IBS started... gradually at first, just once in every 3 - 4 "rag weeks" at first, then it slowly built up to being a constant thorn in my life. I've had to miss work because of it - I'm a teacher, so running to the bathroom at will is not an option. I've had to stop traveling and sit for hours in bathrooms until the Imodiums kicked in... thank God I have an understanding man who rolls with it (when we travel, he always has a book with him!) and doesn't hold it against me when our plans get changed/rearranged/canceled.Since meno (Almost 4 years now) it has settled down considerably, but just the last few months it's started revving up again - hence the search for a way to tame it.I take a med called Asacol, prescribed by a gastro doc, after bloodowrk and a colonoscopy, which is not really for IBS, but he said it may help - and it does make it more manageable, but nothing seems to stop the really bad flares except 6 - 10 Imodiums...Today is Day 5 on Align and there has been a bit of a difference in that I had the urges and movements several times this morning but it never took its usual trip into D. (You have no idea how good it feels to be able to talk about THAT stuff and not get looked at funny...) But as I had an appointment, I did supplement it with 3 Imodiums, just to be safe. I'll keep posting my progress... I'm hopefull that just maybe this will even out my "rumbly-tumbly"... and my life...


----------



## Guest

Have you tried Imodiums? My doc told me I could take an initial dose of 3, then doses of 3 as needed up to 9... check with your doc first, tho... He also said to stick with the Golden 4 - applesauce, bananas, plain white meat chicken and rice... for 24 hours after a bad run... Have you seen this website - they explain it all so well and I've gotten many good ideas from it: ../Hope you feel better!


----------



## starwoman

I would be most interested to know your progress, with Align.Good luck,Starwoman


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi CybergrammieI have looked at the web site it is ver good and i have one of heathers books, Eating for IBS. Do you have Diarrhoea mainly or constipation. I have Diarrhoea with urgency. I take codeine phosphate 30mg 2 three times a day, they have a constipating effect, usualy work ok, except when my anxiety kicks in bad, then i get terrible D and have to take imodium as well.


----------



## Guest

I have the Big D version... have actually had "accidents" in public in the past... I've never heard of codiene phospate before... my usual pattern is to take Imodium, drink hot tea, and rest... sometimes I get a headache with it, sometimes not... I know they say caffiene is a trigger, but it doesn't seem to be for me. The hot liquid relaxes my stomach...


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi Cyber GrammieMy GI prescribed the Codeine Phosphate, its mostly used for pain, but it has a constipating effect. I think he gave me these as nothing else seemed to work. Imodium does work for me, i used to take 4-5 a day just to get through a day with no accidents, and i was still going to the loo once a day.Thats my biggest fear is having a accident whilst out, as when i need the loo its with urgency, and if there is no loo very near then i would mess myself, in fact its become a bit of a obsession, i wont go out unless i know where the nearest loo is. the ibs-d has caused me to suffer with anxiety real bad too.I am taking a probiotic capsule with 14 different spieces in them, i have only just started them, so dont know if they will be any good.


----------



## Guest

I used to drive 60 miles one way on the highway from where I lived and worked to my old hometown most weekends, and I knew where all the bathrooms were, rest stops or restuarants/gas stations... I always try to get to one with more than one stall so if I have to tie up a potty for a while it lets others go... now, since I've been unemployed again, I'm back in my old hometown and know where to go... LOLIsn't it just a PITA? I know about the anxiety - there are times when my tummy is shaky enough so that I postpone/cancel plans just in case. I've gotten better at preparing, tho... for instance, we go to a big convention over Labor Day weekend and we fly there (2 1/2 hours)... after the first year we flew, when we almost missed the plane coz I had to make two stops in the airport before we checked in (and we were the last 2, so we couldn't sit with each other) I start dosing with Imodium the night before and in the morning. It seems to work. There have been times at the con (it's 4 days) that I have had to camp out in my room and take I and rest, if it flares up badly.Sometimes it takes up to 10 I's to get it to settle... then I get what I call "chemical constipation" where I don't go for about 3 days, which gives me a nice break... LOLIt's so strange living with this...


----------



## starwoman

Hi Kathleen,Well I have done a search for Probiotics with Bifantis Infantis australia and come up with NIL.If you have a link you could pass on to me I would appreciate it.Carmen


----------



## MARK6331

I had giardia 15 years ago I was treated, ever since then I have had ibs-D four weeks ago I decided to eliminate wheat products from my diet (glutens) For the first time in 15 years I do not take any more diarrhea meds. This has been a real breakthrough for me. If you can just give up wheat products for just four days I think this will help you just like it’s help me.MarkI use Align now.


----------



## mrae

Cherrypie09What probiotic were you taking and did it help you with the urgency issues? I know this is forum was from a few months back but just now looking around on it. I have the same issues but I take lomotil for the urgent bms and librium for anxiety and they work really good but need to try to add in a probiotic.


----------



## cherrypie09

I take imodium for the Diarrhoea and mirtazapine and buspar for the anxiety. I havnt yet found a proboitic that actually helps with the urgency. I wish there was something.


----------

